# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2013



## CptRena (1 Set 2013 às 03:25)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2013 às 03:29)

Actuais 19,9ºC, em queda, com 43% de humidade e vento fraco de NE (45º).

1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2013 às 09:06)

Boas

T.minima: *17,9ºC*
T.actual: *23,8ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Set 2013 às 12:18)

Bom dia.
Minima de *10.1ºC.*
Neste momento *31.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2013 às 14:39)

Dia quente, *28,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (1 Set 2013 às 17:15)

minima: 15.7ºC
maxima: 34.5ºC
actual: 33.9ºC, 21% humidade, vento fraco (7.1km/h) e céu limpo


----------



## F_R (1 Set 2013 às 17:54)

A estação do IPMA de Alvega já não funciona?


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2013 às 18:06)

F_R disse:


> A estação do IPMA de Alvega já não funciona?



O IPMA não quer partilhar os registos(escaldantes) com o pessoal.
É essa e a de Pegões, desapareceram literalmente do mapa,enfim desleixo ao rubro.
___________

Dados de hoje: *17,9ºC* / *29,2ºC*

T.actual: *23,9ºC*
______

T.maximas

Chamusca: *39,7ºC*
Ourém: *38,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (1 Set 2013 às 18:35)

boas

t,max : 31,1ºc

t,actual : 25,2ºc


----------



## Gilmet (1 Set 2013 às 19:39)

Máxima de *30,6ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 24,6ºC e 43% de humidade. Céu limpo, mais límpido também, e 1019 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco a moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2013 às 20:51)

Vai arrefecendo,sigo com *19,7ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (1 Set 2013 às 22:27)

Boa noite.
A temp. minima foi de *10.1ºC* e a maxima de* 34.5ºC*. DT de 24.4ºC

Temperatura actual de *16.5ºC* , Hr 46% ,vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Set 2013 às 23:07)

O vento rodou para NE, a temperatura subiu bastante, embora neste momento esteja em queda, *21,2ºC*.

____

Bem,amplitude térmica valente *WHORTAS*,mais uma, por aquilo que vejo, aí na tua zona acontece exactamente o mesmo que no meu 2ºlocal de seguimento, isto é, por vezes a temperatura máxima é registada entre as 12h:30m e 13h:30m, daí para a frente o vento roda para O/NO, arrefece um pouco, e fica logo registada a temperatura máxima do dia.
A estação do membro *lsalvador* registou uma amplitude ainda maior, *27,1ºC* ( *10,0ºC* / *37,1ºC*).


----------



## miguel (1 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Boas

Mínima de 17,9ºC e máxima de apenas 26,9ºC um dia bem fresco e húmido com nevoeiro  a durar até  quase meio da tarde junto a costa

Agora estão 22,6ºC


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 00:07)

sigo com 23.1ºC 53% humidade e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2013 às 03:20)

Madrugada de algum prazer, com 20,1ºC e 46% actuais. Ontem ao final da noite cheguei a atingir os 84%.

Vento fraco mas persistente de NE (45º) e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 04:12)

por aqui está mais fresco e mais humidade sigo com 17.9ºC e 65% humidade com vento nulo


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Set 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Estamos de regresso à capital. O termómetro marca apenas 16º mas acho que já está bastante abafado pois não há vento. Adivinha-se "brasa" para hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 10:42)

Bom dia

t.minima: *16,6ºC*
t.actual: *25,7ºC*
_____

Ontem, dia quente em Cascais.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Set 2013 às 13:42)

Boas máxima de ontem de 37.0 por agora já 36.9


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 13:47)

Boa tarde

Dia quente, sigo com *29,0ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## newlazer (2 Set 2013 às 13:48)

boas

t,actual : 30,2ºc

t,min : 19,7ºc


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 15:45)

sigo com 34.7ºC céu pouco nublado e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 16:16)

Sigo com *30,5ºC*, actual máxima.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2013 às 16:40)

Vento fraco e 30,8ºC. Máxima de *31,4ºC* até ao momento.

22% de humidade e 1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## homem do mar (2 Set 2013 às 17:10)

Máxima de 37.6 por agora 36.0


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 17:31)

Dados de hoje: *16,6ºC* / *31,0ºC*

A temperatura mantem-se elevada, *29,8ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (2 Set 2013 às 18:38)

minima: 15.6ºC
maxima: 35.1ºC
actual: 33.6ºC 26% humidade e vento fraco (11.3km/h)


----------



## newlazer (2 Set 2013 às 19:03)

t,max : 32,7ºc

t,actual : 30,4ºc

humidade : 20%

vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 19:45)

T.actual: *26,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Set 2013 às 19:48)

Boas

Mínima de 17,1ºC

Máxima de 30,7ºC

Agora estão 28,4ºC,41%Hr, 1018,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (2 Set 2013 às 20:11)

A máxima ficou-se mesmo pelos *31,4ºC*.

De momento encontro-me com 25,6ºC e 39% de humidade.

Vento fraco e 1019 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2013 às 20:33)

Boa noite.

Seguem os dias quentes e solarengos.

Hoje:
Tmax: 38,3ºC
Tmin: 16,6ºC

Ontem:
Tmax: 37,4ºC
Tmin: 16,4ºC

Tactual: 28,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 20:42)

Temperatura actual: *24,9ºC*
___

O *yr.no*/*ECMWF *prevê para amanha,aqui nesta zona, um dia idêntico ao de hoje, quente e com a temperatura a subir aos *31ºC - 32ºC*
___

Lousano, sabes se a estação de Miranda do Corvo(wunderground) apresenta dados fiaveis?
Dados impressionantes, valente forno/mina de gelo.


----------



## newlazer (2 Set 2013 às 21:07)

t,actual : 26,5ºc


----------



## Lousano (2 Set 2013 às 21:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> ___
> 
> Lousano, sabes se a estação de Miranda do Corvo(wunderground) apresenta dados fiaveis?
> Dados impressionantes, valente forno/mina de gelo.



Está a inflacionar temperaturas durante o dia (possivelmente um abrigo artesanal sem ventilação).

Miranda do Corvo tem Tmax iguais ou ligeiramente superiores à Lousã e Tmin inferiores.

Como trabalho em Miranda do Corvo acompanho diariamente as temperaturas através do termómetro do carro.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Set 2013 às 22:07)

Lousano disse:


> Está a inflacionar temperaturas durante o dia (possivelmente um abrigo artesanal sem ventilação).
> 
> Miranda do Corvo tem Tmax iguais ou ligeiramente superiores à Lousã e Tmin inferiores.
> 
> Como trabalho em Miranda do Corvo acompanho diariamente as temperaturas através do termómetro do carro.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.
Deves ter conhecimento de muitos locais gélidos aí na tua região não? Aquelas aldeias localizadas em autênticos buracos.
_________

Por aqui o vento *NE* vai fazendo das suas, sigo *25,3ºC*.


----------



## WHORTAS (2 Set 2013 às 22:54)

T. minima de *10.5ºC*
T. maxima de* 35.3ºC*

T. Actual *16.9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 00:23)

*24,8ºC*


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2013 às 00:30)

sigo com 23.9ºC 51% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 02:05)

*23,2ºC*

Só lá para às 4h da manha é que  a temperatura começa a cair a outro ritmo, em principio vou ter uma minima a rondar os *18,5ºC*, vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2013 às 03:05)

sigo com 21.5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2013 às 04:07)

Que madrugada de imenso prazer. Sigo com 21,2ºC tendo já atingido os *22,2ºC*.

54% de humidade, 1019 hPa de pressão e uma brisa de NE (45º).


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Set 2013 às 10:01)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês já está quentinho. O termómetro marca 25º e está vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 11:23)

Boas

T.minima: *18,8ºC*
T.actual: *27,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (3 Set 2013 às 13:25)

t,actual : 31,4ºc

t,min : 20,3ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 13:37)

*30,2ºc*


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2013 às 13:39)

Boas

Mínima de 19,2ºC

Agora estão uns frescos 24,1ºC e 72%Hr não sei onde anda esse calor tão falado aqui vai aquecer de tarde para ai uma hora a ver se passa os 31...é como a anunciada chuva  a partir de quinta pelos media deviam dizer onde aqui não espero nada e vai fazer muito brevemente mais de 80 dias sem chover aqui


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 15:25)

A tarde segue quente, *30,5ºC*.
___

A informação referente às estações do _*IPMA*_ está cada vez melhor, sempre actualizada.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2013 às 17:47)

minima: 17.7ºC
maxima: 35.9ºC
actual: 35.0ºC 24% humidade vento fraco (12.7km/h) e céu pouco nublado


----------



## homem do mar (3 Set 2013 às 17:54)

Máxima de 38.1


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 17:57)

Boa tarde

_Dados de hoje_

*Temperatura minima*: *18,8ºC*
*Tempeatura máxima*: *32,0ºC*
____

Tarde segue quente, *30,0ºC*
Céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Geiras (3 Set 2013 às 18:09)

Boa tarde, dia quente pela Quinta do Conde, após uma máxima de 32,9ºC, sigo agora com 29,6ºC. 
A mínima foi de 15,1ºC.


----------



## newlazer (3 Set 2013 às 18:26)

t,max : 33,5ºc

t,actual : 31,7ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (3 Set 2013 às 18:37)

T. minima de *12.1ºC*
T. maxima de *35.5ºC*. Mais 0.2 que ontem  Nao estava previsto 

T. Actual *27.9ºC*. Está calor


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2013 às 19:01)

Boas

A máxima foi de 32,5ºc

Agora estão 31,8ºC, 31%Hr, 1017,1hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (3 Set 2013 às 19:31)

Boa tarde.

Tarde muito agradável, com máxima de *32,0ºC*.

Por agora sigo em queda rápida, com 26,6ºC actuais e 42% de humidade.

Vento fraco de NO (315º) e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 19:43)

*25,8ºC* e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2013 às 19:53)

Boa tarde.

Dia semelhante aos anteriores, apesar de uma noite mais refrescante.

Tmax: 37,8ºC

Tmin: 15,1ºC

Tactual: 31,3ºC


----------



## newlazer (3 Set 2013 às 21:30)

t,actual : 27,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 21:50)

Maldito vento de *leste*, sigo com *25,1ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2013 às 21:55)

sigo com 28.9ºC


----------



## Geiras (3 Set 2013 às 22:22)

Sigo com 21,5ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2013 às 22:37)

Aqui estou com uns agradáveis 23,8ºC


----------



## Brunomc (3 Set 2013 às 22:41)

miguel disse:


> Aqui estou com uns agradáveis 23,8ºC



Sorte a tua 
Aqui ainda tá bem quentinho e com a HR baixa


----------



## Lousano (3 Set 2013 às 22:46)

Por aqui 25,6ºC e vento nulo.

E hoje não me parece ser uma noite refrescante.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Set 2013 às 22:47)

Sigo com uns incomodativos * 25,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (3 Set 2013 às 23:00)

Estão 22,6ºC e muita humidade 78% o vento é fraco


----------



## homem do mar (4 Set 2013 às 00:00)

Boas 
Noite agradável com 23.0


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 00:11)

Ambiente bem mais suportável.
T.actual: *21,7ºC*
_____

A temperatura máxima de amanha deve chegar aos *28*/*29ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 01:18)

agora já está melhor sigo com 23.6ºC 44% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Boas

Mínima de 18,9ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºc, 84%Hr e vento fraco de SW 

Já se fala a boca cheia pelas esquinas de que quinta vai chover  enfim a culpa é do IPMA aqui se chover seria esta noite mas não acredito vai ser mais a norte e quinta a cair alguma coisa será no Alentejo e no Norte...


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Set 2013 às 09:51)

G'day mates,
Aqui no Marquês o termómetro marca 24º, não está vento e o céu ... azul, azul da cor do mar :assobio:
Desculpem mas é já mesmo saudades das férias e da ... Ericeira onde o mar é mais azul :assobio:
Este trabalho que tenho põe-me


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 09:56)

Boas

T.minima: *19,0ºC*
T.actual: *24,1ºC*

Quanto à chuva,também não acredito que caia alguma coisa aqui na zona, o ECM/GFS  assim o demonstram.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2013 às 12:57)

Hoje está calor por aqui estão 27,3ºC com 51%Hr e vento muito fraco

Céu limpo nem quero ouvir falar em chuva aqui vai para 100 dias não tarda nada sem gota e não vai ser tão cedo  hoje a possibilidade é muito baixa aqui e ainda por cima quando por acaso pode cair algo não vou estar cá


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 13:03)

T.actual: *26,7ºC *

Até ao momento, a temperatura máxima do dia encontra-se nos *28,2ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2013 às 13:47)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui o forno já está ligado e um céu poeirento.

Tactual: 35,0ºC


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2013 às 14:47)

Sigo com 29,8ºC, 40%Hr e vento bem fraco

Nem uma nuvem para amostra!!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 14:59)

T.actual: *28,5ºC*
____

Ontem a estação de *Tomar*(*Valdonas*) registou uma temperatura máxma bastante elevada,*39,7ºC*.


----------



## miguel (4 Set 2013 às 15:03)

Sobe bem hoje!! estão *31,8ºC*


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2013 às 15:11)

Já foi registada a Tmax, com 36,4ºC.

Neste momento 34,9ºC e muito escuro para o interior.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 15:13)

sigo com 33.1ºC 31% humidade vento fraco (4km/h) e céu pouco nublado (estão a surgir umas nuvens)


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 18:54)

minima: 17.4ºC
máxima: 33.7ºC
actual: 31.3ºC 35% humidade vento fraco (7.7km/h) e algumas nuvens


----------



## Microburst (4 Set 2013 às 18:59)

Pelo que vi agora no Sat24, no mar a Oeste de Lisboa vai cá um festival... bem podia ter-se chegado mais para terra ao invés de só aparecerem umas nuvenzitas.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 18:59)

Boa tarde

Dados de hoje

Temperatura minima: *19,0ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *29,0ºC*
_____________

A tarde mantem-se quente, *27,5ºC*.
Em termos de nebulosidade, o cenário é este:


----------



## newlazer (4 Set 2013 às 19:13)

t,max : 30,8ºc

t,actual : 29,2ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 20:15)

A temperatura deu um enorme tombo, sigo com *19,6ºC* e vento moderado a forte *NO*.
Do nada formou-se a nevoeiro na serra, sinal claro como a temperatura desceu bastante e humidade disparou.


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2013 às 20:15)

Muito escuro por todo o lado.

Acho que a chuva não chega ao solo, evapora-se pelo caminho.

Tactual: 28,4ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 20:51)

sigo com 28ºC 44% humidade e vento fraco, começo a achar que não vou ter chuva


----------



## DaniFR (4 Set 2013 às 20:54)

Boa noite

Trovoada a sul de Coimbra.  Antes das 20h ainda caíram algumas pingas. 

Temperatura actual: *23,2ºC*

Máxima: *33,0ºC*
Mínima: *12,4ºC*


----------



## cácá (4 Set 2013 às 21:00)

Por Miranda do Corvo existe alguma trovoada a oeste e este.


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2013 às 21:03)

cácá disse:


> Por Miranda do Corvo existe alguma trovoada a oeste e este.



Este?

Só vejo a O e NW e já se ouvem.

Se aproximarem-se vamos lá temos de fazer um vídeo.


----------



## cácá (4 Set 2013 às 21:06)

por detrás da serra.por detrás de gondramaz.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Set 2013 às 21:16)

Boa noite.

Máxima de *29,9ºC*.

Por agora, bastante fresco com 19,3ºC, mínima do dia, e 83% de humidade.

Vento moderado de NNW (338º) e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Set 2013 às 21:16)

Trovoada bem perto de Coimbra. Grande estoiro agora. 

Faltou a luz em casa e na rua.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Set 2013 às 21:17)

Boa noite.
Manha com minima de *11.4ºC*.
Temperatura máxima de *33.6ºC* ás 14.03h.
Durante a tarde o céu foi ficando nublado e ás 20:05h caíram uns pingos grossos durante uns 3 minutos que molharam o chão mas este secou em menos de 5 minutos.
Já vi uns 6 relâmpagos a Este mas não se ouve o trovão.
Dados actuais:
Temperatura *19.5ºC*, Hr 80%, 1012hpa, vento de Oeste de 4 km/h.


----------



## DaniFR (4 Set 2013 às 21:28)

A trovoada já diminuiu a intensidade e acabou de cair um aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 21:31)

Epa façam uns registos disso, tambem queremos ver.
_______

Noite fresca, *18,8ºC* (actual minima).
Forte nortada.


----------



## FJC (4 Set 2013 às 21:35)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boa noite.
> Manha com minima de *11.2ºC*.
> Temperatura máxima de *33.6ºC* ás 14.03h.
> Durante a tarde o céu foi ficando nublado e ás 20:05h caíram uns pingos grossos durante uns 3 minutos que molharam o chão mas este secou em menos de 5 minutos.
> ...



Boas
Grandes estoiros na praia da vieira, mas a maior parte está no mar. O festival eléctrico é lindo de se ver. Já caiu alguma chuva.


----------



## Profetaa (4 Set 2013 às 21:50)

Boa noite.

Trovoada bem forte....sem chuva e com o vento a aumentar de intensidade...

Cheguei agora de Coimbra e a estrada era toda iluminada por relampagos....


----------



## Lousano (4 Set 2013 às 22:01)

Fraquinho, mas foi o que se arranjou.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=CmoZTE6k-t8


----------



## overcast (4 Set 2013 às 22:18)

Lá voltamos nós a seguir as trovoadas pelo site beachcam.com! 

http://beachcam.sapo.pt/praias/praia-da-barra/

E já vi com cada raio!! (na câmara)


----------



## ferreirinha47 (4 Set 2013 às 22:18)

Por aqui relâmpagos com cadência de minuto a minuto,  para O No ou seja para  lado do mar, ainda não choveu


----------



## Profetaa (4 Set 2013 às 22:24)

Entretanto fiquei sem electricidade, devido a um daqueles....BBBBRRRRUUMMMMM.....
Por agora tudo normal. Foi-se a trovoada a chuva e veio a electricidade.
ainda deu para acumular 2mm


----------



## DaniFR (4 Set 2013 às 22:29)

Por aqui, troveja a O e NE. 

Temperatura actual: *18,7ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Set 2013 às 22:35)

Máxima de 29,1ºC, extraordinário o ar fresco que entrou a partir do final da tarde e assim se mantém, 18,9ºC neste momento e o belo vento de NW .


----------



## Profetaa (4 Set 2013 às 22:38)

Voltou a trovoada, bem forte


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 22:48)

A nortada vai soprando com alguma intensidade.
T.actual: *18,9ºC*


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 22:54)

sigo com 24.3ºC 605 humidade e vento fraco (8km/h) e nem um sinal de chuva


----------



## zejorge (4 Set 2013 às 23:01)

Boa noite

Sigo com 21,1º, alguma trovoada fraca, tendo acumulado 0,8 mm.


----------



## WHORTAS (4 Set 2013 às 23:08)

Por aqui é a pasmaceira...Para já nada de  e nada de 
T. actual 18.8ºC (calor, para o habitual  dos últimos dias)
Vento de NW com 6 km/h, 1013hpa


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2013 às 23:13)

O RainAlarm com dados da Aemet mostra isto em Tomar, o que se passa por lá?






http://www.rain-alarm.com/


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 23:25)

SpiderVV disse:


> O RainAlarm com dados da Aemet mostra isto em Tomar, o que se passa por lá?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A estação do membro _*lsalvador*_ fica exactamente na zona mais intensa.
Bom aguaceiro por lá, segue com *5 mm*.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 23:26)

acabei de ver um relampago  a norte de certeza que é dessa célula que vocês estão a falar


----------



## Mix (4 Set 2013 às 23:30)

Sigo com trovoada mesmo por cima... E chove tambem moderado... O vento sopra de vez em quando com rajadas bem fortes !


----------



## homem do mar (4 Set 2013 às 23:35)

jonas_87 disse:


> A estação do membro _*lsalvador*_ fica exactamente na zona mais intensa.
> Bom aguaceiro por lá, segue com *5 mm*.



Vamos ter festa hoje vamos  finalmente alguma animação para estes lados


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Set 2013 às 23:37)

Entretanto vai passando uma celula na zona de Abrantes.

http://meteoabrantes.no-ip.info/
Webcam e com som, que categoria.
Bons roncos.


----------



## david 6 (4 Set 2013 às 23:49)

aqui já que a chuva não quer nada comigo  , ao menos tenho um festival de relampagos a norte , menos mal


----------



## homem do mar (4 Set 2013 às 23:51)

bem despeço-me com 21.9 e trovoada valente daqui a uns minutos já não devo ter luz


----------



## Gongas (5 Set 2013 às 00:07)

Aqui por Coimbra avistam-se clarões, mas estranhamente parece que por baixo circulam nuvens baixas ou nevoeiro, acham isso possível?


----------



## Mix (5 Set 2013 às 00:11)

Bem acho que estou no epicentro da trovoada, acho que hoje é mesmo a melhor zona para quem gosta de apreciar os relâmpagos... E' para Sul, oeste, norte, cá em cima...  Para o lado de tomar (sudoeste) é cada estoiro... Esta que esta em tomar esta se a aproximar e e' valente...


----------



## Mix (5 Set 2013 às 00:15)

Vem aí brutal trovoada... E está uma ventania.. Está a fazer lembrar de quando houve um tornado aqui no concelho no beco... Tá muito estranho lá fora... 

Como se põe vídeos ? Para pôr uns filmes aqui para o pessoal


----------



## Chuvento (5 Set 2013 às 00:18)

Mix disse:


> Bem acho que estou no epicentro da trovoada, acho que hoje é mesmo a melhor zona para quem gosta de apreciar os relâmpagos... E' para Sul, oeste, norte, cá em cima...  Para o lado de tomar (sudoeste) é cada estoiro... Esta que esta em tomar esta se a aproximar e e' valente...



Sortudo, aproveita o espetáculo ...


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Set 2013 às 00:27)

Boas,

Espectáculo "pirotécnico" pela Ortigosa. Em direcção Leiria- Fátima, só se vêem relâmpagos.


----------



## Mix (5 Set 2013 às 00:31)

BrOliveira disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Espectáculo "pirotécnico" pela Ortigosa. Em direcção Leiria- Fátima, só se vêem relâmpagos.



 estão se a dirigir para essa zona estão  pessoal de ourem, Fátima, Leiria preparem se


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2013 às 00:38)

A instabilidade segue para noroeste, na direcção de Pombal/ Figueira da Foz.

Radar com intensidade da precipitação:

http://www.rain-alarm.com/

Quando abrir o site, seleccione No em Automatic Location e, na página que se abre a seguir, digite o nome de um local (dentro de Portugal Continental) para o qual será direccionado depois de teclar em Ok. Na página que se abrir de seguida, tecle em Ok para fechar o lado esquerdo da página e agora é só navegar. No Menu, que se encontra na parte superior do lado direito da página, pode aprimorar o tipo de visualização (por exemplo, deslocando o Animation rate para a esquerda e Animation interval para a direita, podem observar a variação da intensidade da precipitação e distribuição geográfica nas últimas duas horas, em intervalos de 10 em 10 minutos.).

Para acompanhar a localização das descargas eléctricas atmosféricas:

ImapWeather


----------



## BrOliveira (5 Set 2013 às 00:39)

Gerofil disse:


> A instabilidade segue para noroeste, na direcção de Pombal/ Figueira da Foz.



Confirma-se. Praia do Pedrogão a receber descargas


----------



## Mix (5 Set 2013 às 00:45)

Bem, q tempestade ! Chove torrencial, relâmpagos de 2 em 2 segundos !


----------



## Mix (5 Set 2013 às 00:50)

Pessoal nunca vi chover tanto na minha vida  que carga ! Pessoal de pombal preparem se....


----------



## romeupaz (5 Set 2013 às 00:50)

Valentes e estrondosos na webcam do meteoleiria ao vivo
http://www.livestream.com/meteoleiria

Edit: cada estoiro... estou a gravar em 720p 60s


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Set 2013 às 01:21)

LINDOOOOOO o que se esta a passar agora em Coimbra, ate os vidros estremecem!!

edit: nunca vi tanta chuva na minha vida!!


----------



## Mix (5 Set 2013 às 01:23)

LuisFilipe disse:


> LINDOOOOOO o que se esta a passar agora em Coimbra, ate os vidros estremecem!!



Aproveita que ela já aqui passou  vai muito forte...  

Aqui por agora está calmo, apenas relâmpagos a norte...


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Set 2013 às 01:29)

my god, tava na janela a apreciar esta beldade toda, quando entra um trovao muito perto daqui que clareou a cidade toda, ate fiquei tonto por alguns instantes, woww, muito forte!


----------



## Gongas (5 Set 2013 às 01:36)

Realmente a célula está mesmo por cima de Coimbra, não me lembro de ver tantos raios no céu, que espetáculo!! E os tambores vão tocando sem parar.
Não posso deixar de criticar o IPMA por mais uma falha grave nas suas previsões...quase todo o litoral centro e norte está a ser afetado e pelas suas previsões apenas para o interior...e nem sei se não seria caso para aviso amarelo ( trovoada frequente )...este serviço é pago por todos nós!!!


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Set 2013 às 01:42)

JEEEZZZ, desculpem o meu entusiasmo, mas caiu um agora em coimbra, zona da solum que partiu isto tudo LOL, nao ha luz nas ruas, as 2h da manhã esta toda agente nas janelas, e os cães nao param de ladrar, por momentos pesnei que fosse o fim do mundo.

Esta seca toda durante o verão esta a compensar.


----------



## Lousano (5 Set 2013 às 01:55)

Muita trovoada pela Lousã, praticamente de todos os quadrantes.

Neste momento também chove bem, com 3,1mm acumulados.

PS: Com a chuva, a temperatura subiu 1ºC. Estranho.


----------



## Gongas (5 Set 2013 às 02:11)

Continua a trovoada, que fartote, que noite!!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 02:13)

formou se um aguaceiro junto de Abrantes +1, deixa la ver este como vai ser o caminho dele

EDIT: formaram se aguaceiros tambem na zona de portalegre e nao muito longe daqui na zona de Montargil e Ponte de Sor, eu ja com esperanças a 0 a pensar que ja tinha acabado e agora de repente isto tudo :O


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 02:34)

Madrugada bem interessante.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2013 às 02:54)

Tudo bastante calmo, por aqui.

Curiosamente a temperatura tem subido, e a humidade, descido.

20,3ºC actuais, com 48%. Ao início da madrugada tinha 18,8ºC e 81%.

1013 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 03:02)

e formou se outro nao muito longe daqui em Avis, uma pessoa fica com esperança 0  e agora derrepente formam se prai 3 ou 4 tudo aqui na mesma zona não muito longe daqui, volta a ganhar um pouco de esperanças

sigo com 20.1ºC 70% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 03:05)

*21,4ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2013 às 03:06)

Excelentes registos de Coimbra. *Autoria de Daniel Palos*.











 Fonte: Facebook


----------



## romeupaz (5 Set 2013 às 03:37)

Trovoada em Leiria


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 03:44)

bons registos 

bem vou deitar, estou a ver que não vai surgir mesmo nada por aqui, aquele que surgiu em avis deve de ir ter com abrantes de novo, em abrantes neste momento está lá uma célula também, ainda não foi desta que choveu ao fim de nao sei quanto tempo , sempre deu para ver festival de relampagos a norte, menos mal 

sigo com 19.4ºC e 72% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 08:17)

Bom dia

T.minima: *17,9ºC*
T.actual: *19,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento practicamente nulo.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Set 2013 às 08:26)

Tenho estado a ter a mínima agora, 17,7ºC até ao momento, agora 17,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Maria Papoila (5 Set 2013 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Aqui pelo Marquês está céu azul, vento fraco e o termómetro marca 20º. Durante a noite nada dessa animação que vejo ter acontecido noutras regiões.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Set 2013 às 09:23)

romeupaz disse:


> Trovoada em Leiria



Very nice!!


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 11:52)

sigo com 25.6ºC  céu pouco nublado e 54% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2013 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *16,8ºC*.

Por agora o ambiente segue agradável, com 24,2ºC e 61% de humidade.

Vento fraco de ONO (292º) e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 15:15)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *26,7ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Set 2013 às 15:26)

Condições Actuais - 

Temperatura actual: 30.3ºC 
Humidade: 36% 
Vento: Fraco, 7.2km/h 
Direcção: SUL 
Tempo: Geralmente limpo.


----------



## criz0r (5 Set 2013 às 15:28)

Ora muito boa tarde, de volta ao seguimento e com a temperatura nos actuais 26,7ºC e Céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas. Vento fraco quase nulo de NW.


----------



## newlazer (5 Set 2013 às 15:36)

boas

t,actual : 28,8ºc


----------



## Lousano (5 Set 2013 às 15:45)

Boa tarde.

Pela serra vão nascendo muitas nuvens, veremos se alguma se transforma em algo mais interessante.

Tactual: 30,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 16:23)

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *17,9ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *27,5ºC*
_____

A tarde segue amena *24,2ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (5 Set 2013 às 18:33)

t,max : 29,2ºc

t,actual : 23,8ºc


----------



## CricaDeOvelha (5 Set 2013 às 18:42)

Eu estou com uns problemas na minha maquina, mas aguardo com expectativa um bom espectáculo pirotécnico nesta zona para hoje à noite!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2013 às 18:55)

Hoje o dia também foi excelente, mas em termos de praia!
Dia passado na praia da Torre, calor, temperatura da água agradável, tudo muito bom


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 19:13)

Final de tarde bastante fresco e humido.
Vento moderado a forte.
T.actual: *19,6ºC*

Nevoeiro na serra.


----------



## newlazer (5 Set 2013 às 20:53)

t,actual : 20,4ºc


----------



## david 6 (5 Set 2013 às 21:00)

minima: 17.3ºC
maxima: 31.6ºC
actual: 22.9ºC 60% humidade vento fraco (8km/h) e céu muito nublado

durante o dia via se bem daqui as trovoadas que andaram no alentejo no distrito de évora e portalegre, eram nuvens bem bonitas


----------



## Gilmet (5 Set 2013 às 21:55)

Máxima de *24,7ºC*. Tarde de céu muito nublado por Cirrostratus.

Actuais 18,1ºC com 84% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Set 2013 às 21:57)

T.actual: *18,3ºC*
_____

Nos próximos 3 dias estarei a fazer seguimento a partir do meu 2ºlocal de seguimento.
Devo registar minimas bastante frescas, abaixo dos 10ºC,certamente, vamos ver como aquela mina de gelo se comporta.


----------



## Teles (5 Set 2013 às 22:18)

Boas aqui mesmo na cidade não houve trovoadas , mas em todo o redor houve por isso deixo aqui alguns registos do que consegui apanhar pois na sua maioria eram muito longe daqui:


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2013 às 01:45)

actual 18.7ºC 76% humidade e vento fraco


----------



## Rachie (6 Set 2013 às 09:28)

Pessoal, qual a mínimas que as vossas estações registaram aqui na zona Norte de Lisboa/Amadora....?
O meu termómetro registou 6.6º 
Eu acho que está avariado de certeza, até porque às 7:30 marcava 16.4º......


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2013 às 11:49)

Bom dia.

Bons registos, Teles. 



Rachie disse:


> O meu termómetro registou 6.6º
> Eu acho que está avariado de certeza, até porque às 7:30 marcava 16.4º......



O primeiro valor não é possível, hoje a região de Lisboa terá registado mínimas, em geral, cerca de 10ºC acima do mesmo. Os 16,4ºC das 7:30 já são mais plausíveis.

---

Por aqui, mínima de *17,1ºC* e actuais 22,0ºC, com 68% de humidade.

Vento fraco de NO (315º) e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2013 às 12:42)

Rachie disse:


> Pessoal, qual a mínimas que as vossas estações registaram aqui na zona Norte de Lisboa/Amadora....?
> O meu termómetro registou 6.6º
> Eu acho que está avariado de certeza, até porque às 7:30 marcava 16.4º......



Epa que rica minima.
Claro que esse valor não é real.
Em Alcabideche, tive uma t.minima de 16.8ºC.
______

Aqui na zona _saloia_, o dia segue ameno e algo ventoso.
T.actual: *25,4ºC*








*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*.


----------



## Rachie (6 Set 2013 às 15:53)

Bolas... Bem me assustei quando vi aquilo. Não tenho vizinhos por cima, senão suspeitaria q tinham andado a atirar agua fria pela janela ahahhaha, so se ficou lá no sensor aguma gota de orvalho para me pregar esta partida logo de manhã 
Obrigada e um bom fim de semana a todos


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2013 às 16:53)

Boas

T.maxima: *27,2ºC*

T.actual: *25,3ºC*

Algumas nuvens altas a Oeste.
Vento moderado

*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2013 às 17:26)

minima: 14.9ºC
máxima: 30.7ºC
actual: 30.0ºC 42% humidade vento fraco (12km/h) e céu pouco nublado (mas cada vez com mais nuvens)


----------



## Gilmet (6 Set 2013 às 19:14)

Máxima de *24,2ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 19,8ºC e 75% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (6 Set 2013 às 19:25)

sigo com 25ºC 53% humidade e vento fraco (9.5km/h)






será que se pode formar algo aqui? unh


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Set 2013 às 21:40)

Boa noite

Sigo com *16,2ºC*, vento moderado e  nebulosidade alta.

Por enquanto, ainda não há inversão térmica aqui no vale.
____

Ao final da tarde o céu ficou assim.








*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2013 às 12:40)

Boas

Durante a madrugada, o céu foi alternando entre encoberto e pouco nublado, o vento soprou fraco, ainda assim a temperatura caiu até aos *11,1ºC* (t.minima). Na próxima madrugada a inversão térmica será bem mais intensa.
______

Manha com ceu nublado,vai abrindo lentamente.
*22,1ºC* e vento moderado.
Dia claramente mais fresco.

*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## newlazer (7 Set 2013 às 13:14)

boas

t,actual : 23,7ºc

t,min : 16,6ºc


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Set 2013 às 16:26)

Tarde fresca e ventosa pela linha de Cascais.

*Temp: 22ºC*

Bom para abrir as janelas e refrescar a casa!


----------



## newlazer (7 Set 2013 às 19:42)

t,actual : 19,2ºc

vento : 19km/h  N

humidade : 57%

t,max : 24,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2013 às 21:19)

Boas

Extremos de hoje: *11,1ºC* / *23,4ºC*
_________

Noite fresca, sigo com *14,0ºC*.
Em principio, a próxima minima será baixa, espero valores na ordem dos *8ºC*/*9ºC*, vamos ver como se comporta a inversão térmica.

*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## miguel (7 Set 2013 às 21:21)

Boas

Siga a seca interminável este tempo já me põe doente!!!

Mínima de 16,9ºC e máxima de 27,1ºC

Agora estão 18,9ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Set 2013 às 21:24)

Temperatura actual de 18.6ºC com vento moderado !


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Set 2013 às 21:40)

16,3ºC com uma bela ventania, por fim isto arrefeceu um pouco, mas certamente o calor ainda irá voltar.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2013 às 21:45)

Boa noite.

Dia típico de início da Primavera. Céu pouco nublado e vento em geral moderado. Máxima de *20,9ºC*.

Por agora sigo já com 16,4ºC e 73% de humidade. 1017 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Set 2013 às 22:10)

T.actual: *13,1ºC*

O vento fraco a moderado vai abrandando a intensidade da inversão.

*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## DaniFR (7 Set 2013 às 23:23)

Boas

Por aqui, a noite segue bem fresca, com *12,4ºC*, quase a bater a mínima do dia, de *12,1ºC*.

Máxima de *25,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2013 às 07:21)

Boas

A partir das 23horas de ontem, o vento caiu, ficou practicamente nulo.
O arrefecimento noctuno aqui no vale intensificou-se, resultado, minima de *7,1ºC*. 
Eu para ter uma minima desta ordem em Alcabideche, tenho que esperar uns meses.

T.actual: *9,9ºC*
Céu limpo e vento nulo.

*A fazer seguimento a partir do Vale do Mangancha,Mafra*


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Set 2013 às 11:55)

Bom dia.
T. Minima de* 8.1ºC*.
T. Actual *21.6ºC*
O Outono está a chegar.
Tirei esta foto com o tlm na manha do dia 6 nas traseiras de casa.
As andorinhas estavam a agrupar ao longo de 100m de cabo electrico e desde esse dia que nao vejo nenhuma por aqui. Já se foram.


----------



## miguel (8 Set 2013 às 12:12)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºC

Agora céu limpo vento quase nulo e temperatura agradável 23,6ºC graças  a humidade baixa 44% e ao vento de NW


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2013 às 13:25)

WHORTAS disse:


> O Outono está a chegar.
> Tirei esta foto com o tlm na manha do dia 6 nas traseiras de casa.
> As andorinhas estavam a agrupar ao longo de 100m de cabo electrico e desde esse dia que nao vejo nenhuma por aqui. Já se foram.



 O último _briefing_ antes da partida.


----------



## DaniFR (8 Set 2013 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *23,6ºC*, céu limpo e vento fraco.

Mínima de *10,3ºC*

A estação das Dunas de Mira registou, às 7h, uma mínima de *5,3ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Set 2013 às 16:36)

Um dia claramente mais fresco, com máxima até ao momento de 27,0 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2013 às 17:14)

Boa tarde

Extremos de hoje no *Vale da Mangancha*,*Mafra*:

Temperatura minima: *7,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *23,8ºC*

Presenciei a temperatura minima de hoje, bom frio, acompanhado com 100% de humidade. 
_____

De volta à base.

*Alcabideche* segue com forte nortada e *18,9ºC*
___



DaniFR disse:


> A estação das Dunas de Mira registou, às 7h, uma mínima de *5,3ºC*.



Também reparei nesse valor bastante baixo,inversões térmicas bem fortes, essa estação deve ficar naquele pequeno vale junto à localidade de Lagoa, a NO de Mira.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2013 às 18:10)

Boa tarde.

Dia bastante fresco. Destaque para os *18,9ºC* actuais, com 50% de humidade.

Máxima de *21,8ºC*.

1021 hPa de pressão, e vento moderado de NNO (338º).


----------



## david 6 (8 Set 2013 às 19:19)

minima: 12.7ºC
maxima: 27.3ºC
actual: 22.5ºC e sempre vento fartinho deste tempo, sempre a mesma pasmaceira


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2013 às 19:57)

Sigo já com *16,8ºC*, em descida rápida.

65% de humidade e 1022 hPa de pressão, com vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2013 às 22:09)

Ambiente bastante fresco, com 15,6ºC e 68% de humidade.

1023 hPa de pressão.


----------



## CptRena (8 Set 2013 às 22:32)

jonas_87 disse:


> Também reparei nesse valor bastante baixo,inversões térmicas bem fortes, essa estação deve ficar naquele pequeno vale junto à localidade de Lagoa, a NO de Mira.



Hey jonas, tens pinta para acertar nos locais. Fica mesmo num buraco, ao lado da lagoa. Fica atrás da estação de águas.

40.445955038885906N 8.76160204410553W 
≈10.375m altitude (o ponto é o separador decimal, neste caso)


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Set 2013 às 22:49)

CptRena disse:


> Hey jonas, tens pinta para acertar nos locais. Fica mesmo num buraco, ao lado da lagoa. Fica atrás da estação de águas.
> 
> 40.445955038885906N 8.76160204410553W
> ≈10.375m altitude (o ponto é o separador decimal, neste caso)



Andei hoje a ver o google earth e a carta militar da zona,  então conclui logo que fosse nessa área, os próprios registos de temperatura e humidade assim o indicavam.
Obrigado pela informação,agora já sei o local exacto da estação.
____

T.actual: *14,9ºC*
Céu limpo e forte nortada


----------



## WHORTAS (8 Set 2013 às 23:04)

Boas.
Dia com Temp. maxima de *22.7ºC* e minima de *8.1ºC*
Neste momento, com vento nulo desde as  21.30h  a temperatura tem caido a pique. O termometro marca *11.5ºC*  . Hr 70%, 1023hpa.


----------



## david 6 (9 Set 2013 às 00:45)

sigo com 14.8ºC 66% humidade


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2013 às 07:56)

Noite fresca, mínima de 14,4ºC .

De momento 15,4ºC e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## WHORTAS (9 Set 2013 às 08:27)

Bom dia.
T mínima de 6.7℃
Actualmente 10.3℃


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 13:07)

Boas

T.minima: *14,2ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*

Céu limpo e vento forte.

Vejo uma coluna de fumo a NE, será certamente o incêndio da Serra da Carregueira.


----------



## miguel (9 Set 2013 às 13:29)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºc pelo segundo dia consecutivo...

Agora estão 27,5ºC e apenas 28%Hr vento fraco de NW


----------



## DaniFR (9 Set 2013 às 14:13)

Boa tarde

Mais uma noite com inversão térmica, mínima de *7,4ºC*. 

Actualmente, 25,3ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2013 às 14:24)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *14,3ºC*.

Actuais 22,3ºC com 48% de humidade e 1023 hPa de pressão.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 15:00)

Dia fresco, sigo com *21,2ºC*.
Vento moderado a forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 16:18)

*Dados de hoje*:

*14,2ºC* / *22,3ºC*
_________

T.actual: *20,9ºC*
Forte nortada.
___



DaniFR disse:


> Mais uma noite com inversão térmica, mínima de *7,4ºC*.



Boa minima, já agora a titulo de curiosidade, qual é a distancia do teu sensor á linha de água mais próxima?


----------



## david 6 (9 Set 2013 às 16:57)

minima: 10.0ºC 
máxima: 29.7ºC
actual: 28.3ºC 23% humidade e vento fraco (15km/h) 

pa variar tempo igual ao de sempre....... mais calor menos calor sempre a mesma trincha


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 18:35)

Boa tarde.

Final de tarde fresco, *19,0ºC*.
Vento forte.


----------



## DaniFR (9 Set 2013 às 21:11)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa minima, já agora a titulo de curiosidade, qual é a distancia do teu sensor á linha de água mais próxima?


Ao lado da minha casa há um linha de água subterrânea, que do outro lado da estrado passa ser um ribeiro. E a cerca de 50 metros passa outro pequeno ribeiro.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 21:35)

DaniFR disse:


> Ao lado da minha casa há um linha de água subterrânea, que do outro lado da estrado passa ser um ribeiro. E a cerca de 50 metros passa outro pequeno ribeiro.



Ok obrigado, era só para perceber se os teus registos são feitos na zona mais baixa do vale, junto à(s) linha(s) de água.

_____________

Noite fria por culpa da forte nortada.
*16,0ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (9 Set 2013 às 21:49)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ok obrigado, era só para perceber se os teus registos são feitos na zona mais baixa do vale, junto à(s) linha(s) de água(s).


Não estou na zona mais baixa do vale, mas em termos de altitude a diferença não é muita. As linhas de água que passam aqui perto vão ligar a um ribeiro principal, a cerca de 400m, que atravessa toda a freguesia e que deve ser a parte mais baixa do vale.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Set 2013 às 22:04)

DaniFR disse:


> Não estou na zona mais baixa do vale, mas em termos de altitude a diferença não é muita. As linhas de água que passam aqui perto vão ligar a um ribeiro principal, a cerca de 400m, que atravessa toda a freguesia e que deve ser a parte mais baixa do vale.



Apenas falei nas linhas de água, pois é sempre junto às mesmas que a inversão é mais intensa, no teu caso, talvez seja junto a esse ribeiro principal a zona onde são registados valores de temperatura ainda mais baixos que os teus.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Set 2013 às 23:52)

Máxima de *23,2ºC*.

Por agora, temperatura a subir. 16,6ºC depois de ter tido 16,2ºC.

84% de humidade, 1022 hPa de pressão e vento de NO (315º).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 01:18)

*16,4ºC* e vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 10:56)

Boas

T.minima: *16,0ºC*
T.actual: *19,1ºC*
____

O *IPMA* finalmente publicou os dados das estações referentes ao dia 8.

*Minimas < 6ºC*

Montalegre: *4,6ºC*
Dunas de Mira: *4,7ºC*
Carrazeda de Ansiães: *5,8ºC*
Arouca: *5,9ºC*


----------



## miguel (10 Set 2013 às 13:15)

Boas

Mínima de 17,4ºC

Agora algo fresco 21,9ºC, 75%Hr com o vento de SW fraco


----------



## newlazer (10 Set 2013 às 13:52)

boas

t,actual : 26,4ºc

humidade : 55%

vento : 7km/h L


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 14:20)

Boa tarde

T.actual: *22,5ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Set 2013 às 17:02)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *16,6ºC*. Actuais 22,8ºC. Cerca das 15h deu-se uma descida até aos 20ºC, mas a máxima ascendeu aos *23,1ºC*.

Por agora, 63% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão, com vento em geral fraco, de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 17:16)

Boas

Dados de hoje  *16,0ºC* / *23,8ºC*

Por aqui também houve uma descida brusca da temperatura/entrada de humidade a meio da tarde, ao ponto de se formar a habitual neblina da serra, contudo, esta dissipou-se num instante.
____

t.actual: *21,4ºC*
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## homem do mar (10 Set 2013 às 18:59)

Boas mínima de 17 
Máxima de 32.4


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 19:29)

T.actual: 18,8ºC
____
Ontem, a estação de Almada,Praia da Rainha registou uma t.minima impressionante. 






____

A estação das _*Dunas de Mira*_ registou uma t.minima igualmente baixa, cerca de *5,6ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (10 Set 2013 às 19:45)

t,actual : 20,6ºc

t,max : 26,4ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Set 2013 às 22:05)

Noite um pouco ventosa.
*16,8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 10:01)

Bom dia

T.minima: *14,3ºC*
T.actual: *20,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 13:05)

T.actual: *25,3ºC*


----------



## newlazer (11 Set 2013 às 13:16)

boas
t,min : 16,2ºc

t,actual : 27,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 14:17)

T.actual: *26,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2013 às 15:09)

actual: 32.0ºC 30% humidade vento fraco e muitos cummulus


----------



## newlazer (11 Set 2013 às 15:22)

t,actual : 28,7ºc

humidade : 28%


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 15:46)

T.actual: *27,0ºC*

Parece que vem aí uma noite/madrugada de vento leste.


----------



## zejorge (11 Set 2013 às 16:54)

Boa tarde

Temperatura actual    *34,9º*


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2013 às 17:57)

Máxima de *30,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 27,2ºC e 38% de humidade.

Vento fraco e 1014 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (11 Set 2013 às 18:40)

t,max : 30,4ºc

t,actual : 28,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 18:47)

Boas pessoal

*Dados de hoje*

Temperatura minima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *28,2ºC*
_______

Neste momento, *23,8ºC*, vento moderado a forte do quadrante *NO* e céu limpo.


----------



## david 6 (11 Set 2013 às 19:42)

minima: 13.5ºC
maxima: 32.9ºC
atual: 29.7ºC 40% humidade vento fraco e ceu agora ja pouco nublado


----------



## Gilmet (11 Set 2013 às 20:24)

Quente início de noite, ainda com 24,2ºC e 44% de humidade.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (11 Set 2013 às 20:28)

Boas

Dia muito quente hoje por aqui a máxima foi de *33,9ºC* mínima de 15,6ºC

Agora estão ainda 26,9ºC


----------



## homem do mar (11 Set 2013 às 21:06)

Boas a noite segue quente com 28.1 a máxima foi de 34.4


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 21:14)

Vento moderado quente, *24,7ºC*.
Perspectiva-se uma minima tropical.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Set 2013 às 23:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece que vem aí uma noite/madrugada de vento leste.



Lá está o vento de leste a bombar.
*25,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (12 Set 2013 às 01:43)

Boas agora mais fresco com 20.6


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2013 às 02:31)

Madrugada absolutamente espectacular, com 25,0ºC actuais, tendo já atingido os *26,3ºC*. 

33% de humidade e vento fraco de NE (45º).

1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 03:33)

sigo com 22.0ºC e 50% humidade e vento fraco, curiosamente ja atingi os 21.5ºC e agora esta nos 22


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2013 às 08:16)

Mínima de 22,3ºC, uma tropicalidade de Setembro .

Neste momento 22,5ºC e vento, claro está, de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 10:58)

Boas

Como esperado, minima tropical, cerca de *21,4ºC*.
T.actual: *26,3ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2013 às 13:06)

Boas

Mínima foi de 17,2ºC

Agora estão já 31,2ºC, 34%Hr, 1017,5hpa e vento quase nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 13:13)

T.actual: *28,2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2013 às 13:31)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *22,2ºC* e actuais 28,8ºC, com 31% de humidade. 

O vento, que até ao final da manhã soprou do quadrante Este, está agora a rodar para o quadrante Oeste.







1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 15:48)

Dia quente

Dados de hoje: *21,4ºC* / *29,5ºC*
_______

T.actual: *26,9ºC*


----------



## newlazer (12 Set 2013 às 16:31)

boas

t,max : 31,1ºc

t,actual : 30ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 16:47)

T.actual: *28,0ºC*
___

Ontem, a estação de *Almada,Praia da Rainha* registou a 2ª minima mais baixa da rede de estações (operacionais) do *IPMA*, cerca de *8,9ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 17:51)

minima: 18.8ºC
maxima: 33.9ºC
actual: 33.0ºC 30% humidade algumas nuvens (mas menos que ontem) e vento fraco a aumentar ( 13km/h)


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2013 às 17:53)

Boas

Máxima bem alta hoje *34,7ºC*

Vento sempre muito fraco a rajada máxima não foi alem ainda dos 19km/h

Agora estão 33,2ºC e 29%Hr


----------



## david 6 (12 Set 2013 às 17:58)

por aqui nos ultimos minutos ja tive rajada de 30km/h
o vento medio continua a subir agora esta nos 15.1km/h
temperatura a cair rapidamente sigo com 32.6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 18:13)

T.actual: *25,1ºC*

Interessante a subida acentuada da t.minima, 7ºC .
Ontem: *14,4ºC*
Hoje: *21,4ºC*
________

Mais uma noite/madrugada morna a caminho.


----------



## newlazer (12 Set 2013 às 18:20)

t,actual : 27,2ºc


----------



## homem do mar (12 Set 2013 às 20:26)

Boas mínima de 16.4 máxima de 36.0 por agora 28.2


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 21:03)

Vento moderado, embora morno.
*23,1ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (12 Set 2013 às 22:12)

Máxima de *30,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 23,1ºC e 34% de humidade. É possível que a mínima do dia acabe mesmo por ser os 22,1ºC registados durante a madrugada.

Vento fraco de NNO (338º) e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (12 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Noite bem amena estão 25,6ºC e 39%Hr


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Set 2013 às 22:17)

Máxima de 30,7ºC, altinha, até Novembro é o que vai havendo.

22,7ºC neste momento certamente a próxima noite irá ser mais uma tropical.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Set 2013 às 23:17)

T.actual: *23,5ºC*

A estação da *Parede*, regista *24,8ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (13 Set 2013 às 00:17)

t,actual : 24,6ºc


----------



## Gilmet (13 Set 2013 às 03:49)

Camada de inversão abaixo dos 150 m: enquanto registo 23,6ºC e 27% de humidade (188 m), um pouco mais abaixo (140 m) a temperatura cai para a casa dos 18ºC.

1017 hPa de pressão, e vento muito fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 09:30)

Bom dia

T.minima: *21,1ºC*
T.actual: *25,5ºC*

Alguma nebulosidade e vento fraco.
Manha quente.
_______

Às 7h UTC, a estação *Dunas de Mira*, liderava com a temperatura mais baixa de todas as estações da rede IPMA, seguia nos *7,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 12:15)

T.actual: *27,9ºC*
___

Entretanto, ontem a *costa ocidental* teve um dia bastante quente.

*Santa Cruz,Aeródromo*: *31,6ºC*
*Colares,Sintra*: *30,4ºC*
*Cabo Raso,Cascais*: *28,8ºC*


----------



## newlazer (13 Set 2013 às 13:04)

boas

t,min : 22,9ºc

t,actual : 29,6ºc


----------



## homem do mar (13 Set 2013 às 14:06)

Boas Mínima de 14.4 por agora 36.3 vamos ver onde isto chega hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 14:28)

T.actual: *27,6ºC*


----------



## belem (13 Set 2013 às 14:38)

newlazer disse:


> boas
> 
> t,min : 22,9ºc
> 
> t,actual : 29,6ºc



Boa mínima.

Hoje e amanhã ainda vai haver a Expo Lumina (zona da Marina de Cascais). A ver como vai ficar a noite.


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2013 às 14:43)

por aqui sigo com 32.4ºC 34% humidade céu limpo e vento fraco (10km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Set 2013 às 14:57)

belem disse:


> Boa mínima.
> 
> Hoje e amanhã ainda vai haver a Expo Lumina (zona da Marina de Cascais). A ver como vai ficar a noite.



A noite vai estar bem amena, um pouco menos que as 2 anteriores, mas de certeza que o ambiente morno vai continuar,ainda para mais, o vento vai manter-se muito fraco.
_______

T.actual: *28,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2013 às 17:00)

a minha visão para sul 






celula perto de montemor


----------



## Microburst (13 Set 2013 às 18:04)

Aqui de Almada também já se notam bem as nuvens a Leste. Consultando o Sat24, e vendo o movimento das mesmas, era giro que cá chegassem.


----------



## Trovão Almada (13 Set 2013 às 18:26)

Microburst disse:


> Aqui de Almada também já se notam bem as nuvens a Leste. Consultando o Sat24, e vendo o movimento das mesmas, era giro que cá chegassem.



boa tarde vizinho .por acaso tambem estou a acompanhar essa evolução.era bom sermos presenteados com algo.A minha maquina ja nao regista trovoadas desde Fevereiro


----------



## david 6 (13 Set 2013 às 18:34)

Microburst disse:


> Aqui de Almada também já se notam bem as nuvens a Leste. Consultando o Sat24, e vendo o movimento das mesmas, era giro que cá chegassem.




muito improvável que aconteça, segundo o radar já se dissipou e agora a minha vista não passa de umas nuvens altas normais


minima: 17.5ºC
maxima: 33.0ºC
actual: 31.3ºC 32% humidade e vento fraco (9km/h)


----------



## Pinhalnovo (13 Set 2013 às 21:07)

Mais uma vez o radar parado.................. vergonhoso


----------



## homem do mar (13 Set 2013 às 21:29)

Boas máxima de 36.6 por agora 24.9


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 00:43)

Boas noites
_____

*Dados de ontem (13/9/13)*

Temperatura minima: *21,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *29,0ºC*
________

T.actual: *21,5ºC*
Acabou-se o _stock_ de minimas tropicais, durante a madrugada a temperatura deve cair até aos *18,0ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Set 2013 às 10:03)

Ontem também tive mínima tropical 21,7ºC a máxima foi de 28,9ºC.

Hoje mínima de 17,1ºC e de momento 20,2ºC, um dia bom para a praia certamente .


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 10:21)

Boas

T.minima: *17,9ºC*
T.actual: *22,1ºC*

A máxima de hoje deve subir aos  *26,5/27ºC*.


----------



## miguel (14 Set 2013 às 11:50)

Boas

Mínima de 18,3ºC

Agora estão apenas 20,5ºC, 84%Hr e vento fraco a moderado der SW o céu está muito nublado por um manto de nuvens altas que vem de Leste

Siga a seca e este mês já o vejo perdido não me admiro nada que acabe com 0mm até agora para esquecer este ano por aqui!! excluindo Março...


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 12:02)

T.actual: *25,1ºC*


----------



## Lousano (14 Set 2013 às 14:07)

Boa tarde.

Os dias têm seguido quentes, com temperaturas máximas a rondar os 36ºC, tendo as temperaturas mínimas diminuído lentamente, sendo o 12,9ºC o valor da última noite.

Neste momento 32,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 15:08)

T.actual: *26,3ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2013 às 15:20)

actual: 31.9ºC e céu pouco nublado


----------



## newlazer (14 Set 2013 às 15:26)

boas 

t,min : 19ºc

t,actual : 29,1ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 16:06)

Arrefeceu bem por estas bandas,a _nortada_ não perdoa.
Sigo com *21,7ºC*.

A temperatura máxima de hoje foi aos *27,0ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2013 às 16:47)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *15,6ºC* e máxia de *25,7ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 24,6ºC e 54% de humidade. Vento moderado de NO (315º).

1017 hPa de pressão, e céu limpo.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 19:18)

Grande ventania.
T.actual: *18,8ºC*
A serra segue com o habitual _capacete_ em tardes de forte _nortada_, como a de hoje.
______

A minima do dia será registada nas próximas horas.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Set 2013 às 19:46)

Como o jonas_87 referiu, bastante nevoeiro na Serra de Sintra.

20,1ºC actuais, com 71% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Vento moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2013 às 20:10)

Aqui está o capacete/nevoeiro.

Zona Oeste da Serra - Peninha / Pedra Amarela







Zona Este da Serra - Palacio da Pena / Castelo dos Mouros






___

Forte nortada e *18,0ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (15 Set 2013 às 00:38)

Boa noite!

Noite ventosa aqui pelo Ribatejo em Benavente estão 18.7ºC o meu sensor em Santo Estêvão marca 19.0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2013 às 01:00)

Boas noites

*Dados de ontem (14/9/13)*

*Temperatura minima*:  *17,5ºC*
*Temperatura maxima*: *27,0ºC*

A máxima de hoje será mais amena, em torno dos *24ºC*.
_______

*17,4ºC* e forte _nortada_.


----------



## newlazer (15 Set 2013 às 01:17)

t,actual : 18,2ºc

t,max : 29,4ºc


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia, ericeira céu totalmente encoberto e bem cinzento. Vento norte a soprar que nem Outubro ja bem entrado. Ontem cerca das 18h30m aproximou se uma faixa de nuvens que cobriu o sol e trouxe sinais da nova estacão


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2013 às 11:12)

Boas

T.minima: *16,4ºC*
T.actual: *20,3ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2013 às 13:59)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *17,3ºC* e actuais 21,9ºC, com 67% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão.

Vento em geral moderado de ONO (292º), e alguns Fractus na faixa costeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2013 às 14:53)

T.atual: *21,3ºC*


----------



## meteo (15 Set 2013 às 15:34)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Bom dia, ericeira céu totalmente encoberto e bem cinzento. Vento norte a soprar que nem Outubro ja bem entrado. Ontem cerca das 18h30m aproximou se uma faixa de nuvens que cobriu o sol e trouxe sinais da nova estacão



Eu diria que a faixa de nuvens que entra ao fim da tarde, e se mantem por vezes até de manhã é muito normal no Verão na zona Oeste. Houve Verões que na zona de Santa Cruz em Julho/Agosto registei dias e dias seguidos com esse fenómeno. 
Oura coisa interessante do Verão na zona Oeste é que tem muita diversidade. Normal ter uma semana seguida de dias fantásticos de praia,dias razoáveis com pouco vento de manhã e moderado de tarde, dias de muita nortada, ou dias com as 4 estações num dia: Nevoeiro de manhã, muito calor nas horas de almoço, nortada a aparecer a meio da tarde,e acabar o dia com nuvens/nevoeiro. Uma zona onde o Verão pode ser fraco ou muito bom  Falo não da Ericeira que não conheço, mas uns km mais a cima, entre Santa Cruz e a Areia Branca.

Pelo que vi no Windguru para o fim da próxima semana regressa o Verão à Costa Ocidental, termina o vento, e vai aquecer bem. Mais dias de Verão. Normal até inícios/meados de Outubro aqui na região centro. 

Por agora 25,1ºC em Oeiras, e vento moderado de Noroeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2013 às 17:11)

*Dados de hoje*

*Temperatura minima*: *16,4ºC*
*Temperatura maxima*: *23,2ºC*
__________

Neste momento, sigo com *20,4ºC*,céu limpo e vento moderado do quadrante *NO*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Set 2013 às 18:07)

meteo disse:


> ... Verão na zona Oeste é que tem muita diversidade...



Sim é verdade. Cerca das 11h30 começou a ficar excelente. Assim em Ribeira D'Ilhas:


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2013 às 19:47)

Ambiente fresco na rua, sigo com *17,2ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Set 2013 às 20:15)

Perto da mínima do dia, sigo com 17,6ºC e 82% de humidade.

1015 hPa de pressão, céu encoberto por Fractus na faixa costeira e nevoeiro nos pontos mais altos da Serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Set 2013 às 23:09)

T.actual: *16,6ºC *
Vento moderado
___

O desleixo continua ao rubro.


----------



## miguel (15 Set 2013 às 23:32)

Boas

Mínima de 18,2ºC e máxima de 28,8ºC

Agora estão 19,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2013 às 01:23)

Noite bastante fresca, *15,9ºC*.
Vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2013 às 12:14)

Boas

Manha fresca.

T.minima: *15,1ºC*
T.actual:  *19,8ºC*


----------



## newlazer (16 Set 2013 às 13:28)

boas 

t,min : 16,8ºc

t,actual : 23,9ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2013 às 13:46)

Boa tarde

Dia fresco por estas bandas, sigo com apenas *20,3ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2013 às 18:37)

Boas tardes.

Grande vendaval,a *nortada* está bastante forte.
Segundo consta vai continuar assim até quinta-feira.
Portanto, quem tencione ir ao Guincho prepara-se bem para comer uns bons quilos de areia.
_______

Os extremos de hoje espelham bem o impacto que a *nortada* tem nas temperaturas,principalmente na t.maxima.

Temperatura minima: *15,2ºC*
Temperatura maxima: *21,0ºC*
______

Neste momento, *17,5ºC* e vento forte.

Como é normal nestas situações, a serra segue com o seu _capacete_,bem húmido por sinal.


----------



## david 6 (16 Set 2013 às 18:59)

minima: 15.8ºC
maxima: 28.7ºC
actual: 25.0ºC 52% humidade e vento fraco (10km/h)


----------



## newlazer (16 Set 2013 às 19:17)

t,max : 23,9ºc

t,actual : 18,3ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Set 2013 às 19:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Como é normal nestas situações, a serra segue com o seu _capacete_,bem húmido por sinal.



Foto brutal .

Por aqui uma noite ventosa tal como o dia está a ser, máxima de 22,7ºC e mínima de 15,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (16 Set 2013 às 20:39)

Boa noite.

Hoje: *15,8ºC* / *21,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 17,6ºC, 83% de humidade, e céu muito nublado por Fractus. Encoberto na faixa NO-O.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º) e 1015 hPa de pressão.


----------



## miguel (16 Set 2013 às 20:58)

Mais um dia quentinho máxima de 28,3ºC e vento fraco a rajada máxima não passou os 26km/h

Agora estão 20,1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Set 2013 às 21:24)

Obrigado Mario. 
______________

*16,8ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## newlazer (16 Set 2013 às 23:54)

t,actual : 17,3ºc


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2013 às 00:00)

Boa noite!

Noite algo fresca para a altura do ano aqui em terras Ribatejanas, 18.0ºC aqui em Benavente.

No meu sensor em Santo Estêvão estão 18.4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 00:15)

Boas

Por aqui,tudo na mesma, a nortada segue bem intensa.
Temperatura actual: *16,1ºC*.
____

Dia frio no topo da *Serra de Sintra*.
A estação do IPMA Sintra,Pena registou uma temperatura máxima a rondar os *15,3ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2013 às 08:02)

Mínima de 15,2ºC e muita humidade de noite, máximo de 92%.

De momento vento moderado de NW e 15,3ºC .


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2013 às 08:21)

Bom dia.

Actuais e mínima, *15,4ºC*, com 87% de humidade e 1014 hPa de pressão.

Céu muito nublado por Fractus e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 08:32)

Boas

T.minima: *14,7ºC*
T.actual: *15,3ºC*

Céu limpo e vento forte.

A serra apresenta um nevoeiro brutal.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 13:16)

*Alcabideche* segue com uns frescos *19,4ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (17 Set 2013 às 15:23)

boas

t,min : 15,9ºc

t,actual : 23,6ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 17:11)

Boa tarde

Hoje foi o dia mais fresco dos ultimos 3 meses,aqui em _*Alcabideche*_.

T.minima: *14,7ºC*
T.maxima:*20,0ºC*.
_____________

T.actual: *19,2ºC*
Céu limpo e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Lousano (17 Set 2013 às 18:18)

Boa tarde.

Dia típico de Verão, com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 31,6ºC

Tmin: 15,8ºC

Tactual: 28,2ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2013 às 19:01)

Boa tarde.

Máxima de *21,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,4ºC e 65% de humidade. Nevoeiro na Serra, no entanto, céu limpo em redor.

1015 hPa de pressão e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 19:13)

T.actual: *17,0ºC*


----------



## newlazer (17 Set 2013 às 19:21)

t,actual : 18,8ºc

humidade : 55%

vento : 16km/h N


----------



## Gilmet (17 Set 2013 às 21:29)

Segue fresco, este início de noite. *16,4ºC* actuais, com 80% de humidade.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 22:47)

Sigo com *16,3ºC*, céu limpo e vento forte.


----------



## WHORTAS (17 Set 2013 às 22:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> ___
> 
> O desleixo continua ao rubro.



Boas,
Penso que desde o dia 9 de Setembro a EM Leiria Aeródromo está sem dados na net.
Diria que existe algum problema de comunicações aqui na zona já que Leiria não é caso isolado. 
Claro que não é a primeira vez que isto acontece, mas costuma durar *SÓ* 2 a 3 dias até voltar a ter vida.
Desta vez está mais demorado. Esperemos que estejam a mudar algo para melhor.

Tmax: *25.0ºC*
Tmin: *15.3ºC*

T Acual: *15.8ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Set 2013 às 23:10)

WHORTAS disse:


> Boas,
> Penso que desde o dia 9 de Setembro a EM Leiria Aeródromo está sem dados na net.
> Diria que existe algum problema de comunicações aqui na zona já que Leiria não é caso isolado.
> Claro que não é a primeira vez que isto acontece, mas costuma durar *SÓ* 2 a 3 dias até voltar a ter vida.
> Desta vez está mais demorado. Esperemos que estejam a mudar algo para melhor.



Pois é essa estação, entre muitas outras,tais como,Ansião,Alvega,Tomar,Zebreira,Setubal,
Reguengos,Pegões,Alcacer do Sal, etc etc etc. Em 2015 regressa tudo à normalidade.


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2013 às 23:12)

Boas

Máxima de 26,8ºC e mínima de 16,5ºC

Rajada máxima de apenas 27km/h

Agora sigo com 19,2ºC, 70%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2013 às 00:39)

*15,9ºC* e forte nortada.


----------



## Gilmet (18 Set 2013 às 09:27)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *16,0ºC* e actuais 17,7ºC, em subida.

81% de humidade e 1016 hPa de pressão. Céu muito nublado na faixa NO-O. Vento fraco dessa direcção.


----------



## lsalvador (18 Set 2013 às 11:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pois é essa estação, entre muitas outras,tais como,Ansião,Alvega,Tomar,Zebreira,Setubal,
> Reguengos,Pegões,Alcacer do Sal, etc etc etc. Em 2015 regressa tudo à normalidade.



A de Tomar, podem usar a minha (MeteoTomar) esta a menos de 1000 metros


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2013 às 12:02)

lsalvador disse:


> A de Tomar, podem usar a minha (MeteoTomar) esta a menos de 1000 metros



Sim, ao menos existe a tua, costumo consultá-la  com alguma frequência. 
_____

T.minima: *15,7ºC*
T.actual: *19,3ºC*
Vento forte


----------



## miguel (18 Set 2013 às 13:30)

Boas
Mínima de 17,2ºC

Agora sigo com 25,7ºC, 49%Hr, 1016,9hpa e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2013 às 13:49)

Dia fresco,vento forte e céu limpo.
Temperatura actual: *19,8ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Set 2013 às 20:09)

Condições Actuais - 

Temperatura actual: 20.1ºC 
Humidade: 73% 
Vento: Moderado, 24.5km/h 
Direcção: NW 
Tempo: Geralmente limpo.


----------



## Microburst (18 Set 2013 às 20:19)

Mas que disparate de ventania que vai por aqui. Ainda há pouco, 20h05, a LaCrosse registou uma rajada de NO (315º) de 66,7km/h. 

Nesta altura mantém-se o vento moderado a forte de Noroeste, a temperatura segue nos 18,6ºC, pressão nos 1016hpa e humidade 72%.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Set 2013 às 22:53)

Boas noites

Dia de vendaval, mais um.

*Dados de hoje
*
Temperatura minima: *15,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20,0ºC* (Valor exactamente igual ao de ontem,curioso.)
____

A _nortada_ vai soprando bem.
Céu pouco nublado.
*16,7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2013 às 00:20)

Bastante vento, também por aqui.

Ontem, máxima de *21,3ºC*.

Por agora sigo com 17,7ºC e 85% de humidade. Céu muito nublado.


----------



## david 6 (19 Set 2013 às 03:25)

minima: 15.6ºC
maxima: 27.8ºC
dia como igual aos ultimos sol e vento... que saudades de chuva 

sigo com 17.1ºC e 82% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2013 às 03:48)

Céu encoberto e temperatura estável nos 17,4ºC. 86% de humidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2013 às 08:10)

Bom dia

T.minima: *16,0ºC*
T.actual: *16,5ºC*

Céu limpo e vento bastante forte.
Nevoeiro na serra.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2013 às 13:40)

Boa tarde

A nortada caiu bastante, tornado o dia de hoje bem mais agradável que os anteriores.
T.actual: *24,4ºC* (a subir)


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2013 às 13:52)

Aqui é ao contrario acabou a nortada que me da tempo bem agradável para ficar SW e tempo fresco

Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora estão 20,7ºC, 78%Hr e vento fraco a moderado de SW

Máxima até ao momento de 24,7ºC (11:29)


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Set 2013 às 18:23)

Dados de hoje: *16,7ºC* / *25,1ºC* (mais *5,1ºC* que ontem)

T.actual: *22,8ºC*
Céu limpo e vento nulo.

Amanha, a temperatura máxima deve rondar os *31ºC*


----------



## newlazer (19 Set 2013 às 18:49)

boas 

t,max : 27,4ºc

t,actual : 24,6ºc


----------



## newlazer (19 Set 2013 às 23:01)

t,actual : 22ºc


----------



## miguel (19 Set 2013 às 23:15)

Aqui a máxima foi de apenas 24,7ºC o vento húmido de SW não permitiu uma subida maior!

Agora estão 22,2ºC, 62%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## Gilmet (19 Set 2013 às 23:35)

Boa noite.

Hoje: *16,8ºC* / *23,7ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 17,5ºC e 81% de humidade. 1016 hPa de pressão.

Céu limpo.


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Set 2013 às 08:22)

Bom dia.
Manha fresquinha com minima de *10.5ºC.*

Neste momento estão* 12.5ªc*.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Boas

T.minima: *15,4ºC*
T.actual: *20,9ºC*

Céu limpo e vento nulo.
Dia quente em perspectiva.


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2013 às 09:51)

Mais uma mínima igual a tantas outras seguidinhas isto é tão repetitivo que enjoa porcaria de tempo!!

Mínima de 16,7ºC 

Sigo agora com 23,4ºC a aquecer mas pode muito bem ser próximo da máxima se o vento rodar para SW ao fim da manha como ontem


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2013 às 10:11)

A temperatura sobe a um grande ritmo, sigo com *24,1ºC*.
O vento fraco de *NE* assim o ajuda. 
_______


Madrugada de inversão térmica.
Diferença notável entre a estação de Colares-Sintra(cota 10m) e Pena-Sintra(cota 470m).


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2013 às 11:31)

Hoje o vento parece não querer rodar está de NW e assim vai aquecendo bem!! estão agora 27,7ºC e 44%Hr o vento é quase nulo e mesmo nulo muitas vezes!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2013 às 12:29)

T.actual: *27,0ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (20 Set 2013 às 15:08)

Boa tarde.

Manhã fresca e início de tarde quente.

Mínima de *15,6ºC* e actuais 30,3ºC, tendo já atingido os *31,7ºC*.

31% de humidade e vento fraco a moderado de NO (315º).

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (20 Set 2013 às 15:17)

ja ganhei o dia, fui presenciado por um dust devil 

sigo com 32.5ºC e vento fraco (7km/h)


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2013 às 15:23)

A tarde segue quente, *29,6ºC*.


----------



## newlazer (20 Set 2013 às 15:43)

boas

t,min : 17,2ºc

t,actual : 31,5ºc


----------



## miguel (20 Set 2013 às 17:40)

Boas

Bela máxima hoje aqui para Setembro *35,4ºC* foi record da minha estação para um Setembro desde 2010

Agora estão 34,2ºC e 23%Hr


----------



## newlazer (20 Set 2013 às 18:39)

t,max : 31,7ºc

t,actual : 28,5ºc


----------



## WHORTAS (20 Set 2013 às 20:22)

Boa tarde.
T minima de *10.5ºC*
T. Maxima de *33.3ºC*

T. Actual *21.4ºC*
Tirem fotos á lua que eu não tenho maquina para isso..  Tá um espectáculo.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Set 2013 às 21:13)

Boa noite

T.maxima de hoje em *Alcabideche*: *30,3ºC*
______


Aqui no vale, a inversão térmica vai proporcionando uns refrescantes *17,1ºC*. 
Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.


*A reportar a partir do 2ºlocal de seguimento*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (21 Set 2013 às 11:13)

Máxima de 35,4 ºC ontem.

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco, amplitude térmica elevada.

---

Hoje o dia segue o mesmo padrão.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2013 às 11:53)

Bom dia

Durante a madrugada a temperatura(minima) pouco desceu,registei *12,2ºC*.O arrefecimento nocturno não foi nada de extraordinário, devido ao vento fraco a moderado que foi aparecendo por volta das 3h.
Impressionante foi o diferencial térmico entre o fundo de vale (*12,2ºC*) e o topo da colina (*19,3ºC*), em apenas 60 metros de desnível.
A minima de amanha será fresca, dado que o vento será nulo no fundo de vale e nas colinas.
______

A manha segue tórrida *32,1ºC*. 
Nebulosidade alta e vento fraco.

*A reportar a partir do 2ºlocal de seguimento.*


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Set 2013 às 12:05)

Bom dia.
Manha com temperatura minima de *11.3ºC* ás 06:55h
Neste momento já estão *33.1ºC.*


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2013 às 15:00)

Boas

A máxima de hoje foi aos *33,2ºC*. 

Por agora, sigo com uns quentes *30,8ºC*.
Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.
____


*A reportar a partir do 2ºlocal de seguimento.*


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Set 2013 às 15:22)

O vento rodou e agora a Temperatura já está em queda.
Temp. Maxima de *36.3ºC*. 
Mais um dia daqueles...Diferencial termico de 25ºC. 
Temperatura actual de 35.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (21 Set 2013 às 15:25)

Ao contrário do que esperava, o dia de hoje está a ser mais fresco que o de ontem, especialmente porque o vento sopra do quadrante Sul desde cerca do meio-dia.

Sigo com 28,3ºC, máxima até ao momento de *28,6ºC*.

34% de humidade e 1019 hPa de pressão. Alguns Cirrus no céu.

Mínima de *21,0ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (21 Set 2013 às 15:49)

Boa tarde.

O forno está ligado e segue com 36,7ºC.

Tmin: 18,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Set 2013 às 18:24)

Mínima tropical de 22,8ºc e a máxima foi de 28,9ºC.

Muito calor, 27,9ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Set 2013 às 21:44)

Boas

Extremos de hoje: *12,2ºC* / *33,2ºC*
_____

T.actual: *16,2ºC*

Céu limpo e vento nulo.

*A reportar a partir do 2ºlocal de seguimento.*


----------



## miguel (21 Set 2013 às 21:46)

Boas

Máxima: *32,6ºC*
Mínima:*19,7ºC*

Agora sigo com 24,7ºC, 55%Hr, 1019,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (22 Set 2013 às 03:26)

Última madrugada de verão, bem tropical.

23ºC, vento nulo e céu muito nublado.
A nebulosidade tem vindo a aumentar.


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2013 às 03:58)

Temperatura muito dependente da intensidade/direcção do vento. Ainda que o céu esteja agora muito nublado por Estratocumulus, a estabilidade reina.

21,6ºC, em ligeira descida, com 48% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2013 às 08:16)

Boas

Minima da _treta_, malditas nuvens.
T.minima: *12,8ºC*
T.actual: *19,2ºC*

Muitas nuvens e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2013 às 13:17)

Boas

Mínima tropical 20,1ºC

Agora já vai nos 31,0ºC, 35%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## CptRena (22 Set 2013 às 13:18)

O IPMA anda todo marado, é dados das estações em falta e falta de actualizações, é a página do radar inoperacional... Agora ainda mais estranho é que tenha registado 2 DEA no dia de ontem ao largo da Península de Setúbal. A imagem de satélite não mostra nada de especial







A que está mais a norte com os dados

2013-09-21, 12:46:37 +8.9kA 38.67N -9.56E

A outra

2013-09-21, 20:39:15 +13.8kA 38.25 -9.67E


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2013 às 14:22)

Boa tarde, 
De volta à base,_*Alcabideche*_ segue nos *28,5ºC*
___

As inversões térmicas  deste f.d.s no *vale da Mangancha* não foram nada de especial, por culpa do vento(madrugada de ontem) e a nebulosidade(esta madrugada).


----------



## DaniFR (22 Set 2013 às 14:39)

Boa tarde

Sigo com *34,8ºC*, céu com algumas nuvens e vento fraco.

Mínima de *12,7ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2013 às 15:51)

T.actual: *28,9ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2013 às 16:58)

A tarde está-se a revelar extremamente agradável. *32,3ºC* actuais. 

26% de humidade e vento fraco de ONO (292º). 1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## newlazer (22 Set 2013 às 18:18)

boas

t,max : 31,3ºc

t,actual : 29,7ºc


----------



## lsalvador (22 Set 2013 às 18:18)

Por Tomar

Máxima de 35.9 °C (14:37 UTC)	
Mínima de 11.9 °C (06:44 UTC)


----------



## Gilmet (22 Set 2013 às 19:30)

A máxima ficou-se, precisamente, nos *32,3ºC*.

Actuais 27,9ºC com 31% de humidade e 1018 hPa de pressão. 

Vento fraco de N (360º) e céu muito nublado por Cirrus/Cirrostratus na faixa NO-O.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Set 2013 às 22:21)

Boa noite

T.maxima: *29,8ºC*
T.actual: *20,9ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2013 às 22:31)

Que calor, máxima de 31,8ºC e mínima de 21,8ºC.

Neste momento 25,1ºC e vento nulo .


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Set 2013 às 22:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Que calor, máxima de 31,8ºC e mínima de 21,8ºC.
> 
> Neste momento 25,1ºC e vento nulo .



Com essa mínima não admira que sufoques.
Pelo menos eu refresco pela noite 

Tmaxima *34.7ºC*
Tminima *11.8ºC*

Tactual *17.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (22 Set 2013 às 22:48)

Dia muito quente até na praia! máxima de *34,6ºC*

Agora estão 23,2ºC


----------



## Thomar (22 Set 2013 às 23:03)

Boas noites! 
Depois de uma noite tropical +21,3ºC  aqui por Cabanas-Palmela 

Mais um dia "fresquinho" aqui no sopé da Arrábida: +33,3ºC 
Por agora um ar "gélido"   +24,8ºC !!!

Depois de um fim de semana no Porto (Gaia-Afurada) onde as temperaturas rondaram os +32ºC/+34ºC. 

Ainda bem que o tempo vai mudar...


----------



## Geiras (22 Set 2013 às 23:39)

Boa noite

Por cá sigo com 19,8ºC e vento de Sul.

Mínima de 17,4ºC e máxima de 32,2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 00:24)

T.actual: *19,5ºC*

Bem, a ultima saida do GFS é brutal, espero bem que seja cortada precipitação.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 00:25)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.actual: *19,5ºC*
> 
> Bem, a ultima saida do GFS é brutal, espero bem que seja cortada precipitação.



cortada? assim é que está bom até pode é vir mais 

sigo ainda com 25ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 00:29)

david 6 disse:


> cortada? assim é que está bom até pode é vir mais
> 
> sigo ainda com 25ºC



Epa o meteograma mete 80 mm em Alcabideche.
Aqui perto, Cabo Raso mete 85 mm.
É muita fruta,portanto, é bom que os valores baixem,o que será o mais certo, caso contrario surgirão problemas graves na baixa de Cascais,por exemplo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2013 às 11:18)

No mapa WU apareceu desde Sábado uma nova estação.

Situa-se na localidade de Famões, concelho de Odivelas.

Trata-se de uma Davis Vantage Pro 2, o que vem aumentar o _leque_ de estações fidedignas no mapa lisboeta e português.

Situa-se a sensivelmente 6km da minha residência, o que é uma pena, pois bem perto temos a estação de Caneças que, embora não enviando dados já há uns meses, o clima acaba por ser semelhante. Visto que a orografia do local da estação e do local onde resido serem bastante diferentes, raramente será possível relacionar os dados atmosféricos locais com os registados na estação.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 11:30)

Boas

T.minima: *17,1ºC*
T.actual:  *24,8ºC*
____



Duarte Sousa disse:


> No mapa WU apareceu desde Sábado uma nova estação.
> 
> Situa-se na localidade de Famões, concelho de Odivelas.
> 
> Trata-se de uma Davis Vantage Pro 2, o que vem aumentar o _leque_ de *estações fidedignas* no mapa lisboeta e português.



Boa noticia,  mas não será prematuro dizer que a estação é fidedigna? Como ainda não existem quaisquer registos(apenas 2 dias), não sei, se calhar é melhor esperar uns tempos para se perceber verdadeiramente a qualidade dos dados,de qualquer dos modos,quantos mais melhor.


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2013 às 11:51)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *18,7ºC* e actuai 26,0ºC com 46% de humidade e 1017 hPa de pressão.

Vento de SSE (158º) e alguns Cirrus no céu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Set 2013 às 11:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noticia,  mas não será prematuro dizer que a estação é fidedigna? Como ainda não existem quaisquer registos(apenas 2 dias), não sei, se calhar é melhor esperar uns tempos para se perceber verdadeiramente a qualidade dos dados,de qualquer dos modos,quantos mais melhor.



Sim, ainda será cedo, mas normalmente todas as estações da Davis apresentam dados fidedignos, mas tudo dependerá das condições de instalação (e manutenção) da estação meteorológica


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 12:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, ainda será cedo, mas normalmente todas as estações da Davis apresentam dados fidedignos, mas tudo dependerá das condições de instalação (e manutenção) da estação meteorológica



Exacto,todavia, tu e os restantes membros dessa zona serão certamente as pessoas mais indicadas para avaliar a qualidade dos dados.
_______

Tempo quente, *25,7ºC*.
Alguma nebulosidade alta e vento fraco.

*Sexta-feira* promete.


----------



## AnDré (23 Set 2013 às 12:21)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, ainda será cedo, mas normalmente todas as estações da Davis apresentam dados fidedignos, mas tudo dependerá das condições de instalação (e manutenção) da estação meteorológica





jonas_87 disse:


> Exacto,todavia, tu e os restantes membros dessa zona serão certamente as pessoas mais indicadas para avaliar a qualidade dos dados.



Aparentemente são boas noticias para mim, que moro a 1,5km (linha recta) da localização dessa estação.
Vou estar atento aos dados, e assim que puder passo pelo local para ver se a vejo.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 13:44)

T.actual: *25,5ºC*

Até ao momento, a máxima encontra-se nos *26,5ºC*


----------



## lsalvador (23 Set 2013 às 14:09)

Por Tomar e até ao momento

32.9 °C (13:03 UTC)	
11.1 °C (06:17 UTC)


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 14:17)

sigo com 31.9ºC e o céu a ficar muito nublado e o vento a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 16:04)

maxima: 32.3ºC
minima: 17.5ºC
actual: 30.8ºC 43% humidade e céu muito nublado principalmente por nuvens altas


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2013 às 16:25)

Máxima de *26,3ºC*.

Por agora, descida rápida com o céu a encobrir. Cumulus, na generalidade.

23,7ºC e 72% de humidade, com 1016 hPa de pressão e vento moderado de OSO (248º).


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Set 2013 às 16:36)

Mudança de tempo à vista 

26.3ºC com céu geralmente nublado e 66% de humidade !


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 17:11)

sigo com 29.4ºC e 50% humidade com céu muito nublado agora já por cummulus


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 17:46)

Final de tarde cinzento e humido. 

T.actual: 22,6ºC
Vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (23 Set 2013 às 17:49)

Já se verifica a existência de particulas de maior diâmetro (gotículas) no ar, mais próximo da Serra.

Há 5 minutos:







---

22,9ºC e 76% de humidade. Algo abafado.


----------



## Lousano (23 Set 2013 às 18:54)

Boa tarde.

Dia de calor e de céu pouco nublado.

O Verão por aqui acabou às 16H14, quando o vento mudou para NW e a partir desse momento começou a refrescar bem depressa.

Tmax: 36,2ºC

Tmin: 14,7ºC

Tactual: 25,2ºC


----------



## newlazer (23 Set 2013 às 19:06)

boas

t,max : 26,6ºc

t,actual : 22,5ºc


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Set 2013 às 19:18)

Máxima de 26,5ºC ao 12h06, foi bom enquanto durou, mas agora pausa no calor , pena é continua um bocado abafado.

22,1ºC e vento fraco de SW, só faltam os coqueiros na rua.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Set 2013 às 21:20)

*19,4ºC* , céu nublado e vento fraco


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Set 2013 às 21:45)

Boas
TMaxima de* 33.1ºC* 
Tminima de *12.6ºC*

Actualmente* 21.0º*, HR 76%, 1015hpa.
Hoje foi dia de limpeza do pluviometro e troca de pilhas. Parece que pode cair qualquer coisa por aqui e não quero perder nenhuma gota.


----------



## david 6 (23 Set 2013 às 22:26)

sigo com 24ºC e 70% humidade, por aqui hoje também foi dia de ir testar o pluviometro para ver se ainda funcionava  e está pronto para a chuvinha


----------



## miguel (23 Set 2013 às 23:29)

Boas

Máxima:29,8ºC
Mínima:18,9ºC

Rajada máxima 32km/h

Agora estão uns belos tropicais 21,0ºC com 85%Hr o vento é nulo e o céu está encoberto


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2013 às 11:10)

Boas

T.minima: *16,6ºC*
T.actual: *20,7ºC*

Nublado e vento fraco.

O GFS volta a modelar um diluvio para sexta-feira.


----------



## meko60 (24 Set 2013 às 12:42)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Almada a mínima foi de:18,6ºc
Actualmente sigo com:24,7ºc

Parece que o fds promete .Espero bem que sim!


----------



## miguel (24 Set 2013 às 12:45)

Boas

Mínima de 16,7ºC

Agora estão 21,3ºc, 83%Hr e vento fraco o céu está muito nublado mas já com abertas de manha estava bem mais carregado para enganar quem não percebe nada disto :P


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2013 às 16:23)

sigo com 28.8ºC 40% humidade e céu com nuvens altas


----------



## meko60 (24 Set 2013 às 19:08)

Boas!
Já posso dizer que a máxima de hoje em Almada foi de 25,4ºc.Actualmente sigo com 21,7ºc e 85% de humidade.


----------



## Lousano (24 Set 2013 às 21:18)

Boa noite.

A nebulosidade durante a noite fez das suas, com uma Tmin de 20,3ºC. 

O dia foi de céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 31,1ºC

Tactual: 22,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (24 Set 2013 às 21:26)

maxima: 29.2ºC
minima: 19.6ºC
actual: 23.3ºC e 70% humidade


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2013 às 21:33)

Boas noites

Dados de hoje: *16,6ºC* / *23,0ºC*
____

Neste momento, *20,1ºC*, céu encoberto e vento fraco de *SO*.

Amanha de manhã regressa a chuva, embora fraca.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Set 2013 às 23:29)

*19,9ºC*, vento nulo e nevoeiro.
_____

Epa que belo festival eléctrico que aí vêm, espero bem que a previsão fique tal e qual como está.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2013 às 00:34)

Nevoeiro bastante denso.
T.actual: *19,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 00:35)

aqui 21ºC e 80% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2013 às 08:05)

Bom dia.

Muita humidade (91%), céu encoberto, e 19,3ºC actuais. Mínima de *19,1ºC*.

Vento fraco de SSO (202º) e 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## fhff (25 Set 2013 às 08:43)

Pela zona de Sintra (Colares, Magoito) já chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2013 às 08:45)

Caiu agora mesmo um aguaceiro moderado, rendeu *1.0 mm*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Set 2013 às 08:49)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu muito nublado, não há vento e o termómetro marca 20º. Tem todo o aspecto de que vai chover a qualquer momento. Definitivamente o Outono chegou com pontualidade, diria, quase britânica


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2013 às 09:14)

Também já chove em Odivelas.

Vento em geral fraco a variar entre sul e sudeste.

0,2mm em Caneças.
0,0mm em Famões.

Quanto a temperaturas: 
18,9ºC em Caneças e 18,3ºC em Famões.


----------



## meko60 (25 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia!
Por Almada já pinga,diria antes que morrinha.A temperatura é de 20,8ºc,a humidade 89% e vento do quadrante Sul com velocidade de 16km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2013 às 09:39)

Vai chuviscando.
*1,5 mm*.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Set 2013 às 09:52)

Já chuvisca, está vento e ainda os mesmo 20º. Sim chegou o Outono. 
p.s.Guardem as calças brancas!


----------



## meko60 (25 Set 2013 às 10:08)

Em menos de 1h a temperatura desceu 1ºc,estou agora com 19,9ºc.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2013 às 11:17)

Boas

Até agora, dia cinzentão com chuvisco/chuva fraca.

*Caneças*: 18.5ºC | 2.2mm
*Famões*: 18.3ºC | 0.5mm


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 11:43)

sigo com 23ºC, 70% humidade e céu encoberto, por enquanto ainda não chuviscou nada aqui mais para dentro


----------



## Thomar (25 Set 2013 às 11:47)

Boas, 
por aqui já a umas 2H e meia horas que vai caindo uma morrinha. 
Vento fraco e temperatura atual:+21,3ºC
Temperatura mínima alta: +19,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2013 às 12:03)

*Alcabideche* segue com *19,9ºC* e *1,8 mm*.
Chuviscos e vento fraco de *SE*.

O cenário de trovoada para Sexta continua muito bom.
Os principais modelos apontam para o inicio da actividade eléctrica a partir das 3/4h da madrugada do dia 27. Estarei de sentinela com a maquina na mão.


----------



## fhff (25 Set 2013 às 13:15)

Por Colares, Sintra, acumulado de 3 mm.

Cumps


----------



## miguel (25 Set 2013 às 13:18)

Aqui a mínima foi de 19,1ºC

A pouco caiu um chuvisco de meia duzia de minutos pouca gente deu por isso  enfim também para hoje não espero nada! venha sexta e que se faça justiça e não vá tudo para o norte que seria bem injusto depois do ano que tem tido em que tudo vai lá parar 

21,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2013 às 13:28)

Chuvisca de forma intensa e eis que ao fim de 59 dias sem se registar precipitação, a chuva volta a cair e acumula para já 0,3mm.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Set 2013 às 13:49)

Não esperava tanta precipitação, 3,0 mm, muito bom, já deu para assentar o pó .

18,5ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2013 às 13:50)

Geiras disse:


> Chuvisca de forma intensa e eis que ao fim de 59 dias sem se registar precipitação, a chuva volta a cair e acumula para já 0,3mm.



Já cá cantam 0,6mm


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 14:19)

por aqui já caiu uns pingos, mas não deu para acumular nada, o melhor está a passar mais a oeste do outro lado do rio tejo


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.

A tarde segue com céu muito nublado, depois de uma manhã um pouco mais soalheira e muito abafado (Hr actual: 55%)  em que vai valendo o vento por vezes moderado de SE.

Tmin: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 26,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2013 às 14:33)

Continua a contabilizar, 1,2mm acumulados


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 14:51)

aqui chuviscou bem, mas durou pouco tempo, só deu para 0.1mm agora está uns pingos muito fraquitos, 23.4ºC (desceu 4 decimas) e 76% humidade (subiu 6%)

que cheirinho a terra molhada


----------



## dahon (25 Set 2013 às 15:25)

Por Coimbra depois de uma manhã bastante ventosa, começam agora a cair os primeiros chuviscos.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2013 às 17:55)

Boa tarde. 

Por aqui, apenas *1,0 mm* se contou (é possível que o pluviómetro ainda se tenha estado a livrar do pó ou algum entupimento destes meses sem chuva).

Mínima de *18,8ºC* e máxima de *21,8ºC*. Por agora sigo com 21,3ºC.

66% de humidade e 1012 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 18:08)

maxima: 23.8ºC
minima: 20.0ºC
actual: 22.9ºC céu muito nublado e 75% humidade
acumulado: 0.1mm (vem umas piricas no radar mas penso que não caia mais nada que acumule, no máximo daqueles pingos que nem molham o chão)

edit: as piricas que falo deve ser isto, mas ao que parece também passa ao lado, portanto


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 18:24)

Por aqui já ameaça chuva, mas deve ficar apenas por isso.

Tmax: 27,7ºC

Tactual: 21,2ºC


----------



## fsl (25 Set 2013 às 19:06)

Em Nova-Oeiras cairam 3,2 mm.


----------



## AnDré (25 Set 2013 às 19:24)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> No mapa WU apareceu desde Sábado uma nova estação.
> 
> Situa-se na localidade de Famões, concelho de Odivelas.
> 
> Trata-se de uma Davis Vantage Pro 2, o que vem aumentar o _leque_ de estações fidedignas no mapa lisboeta e português.





jonas_87 disse:


> Boa noticia,  mas não será prematuro dizer que a estação é fidedigna? Como ainda não existem quaisquer registos(apenas 2 dias), não sei, se calhar é melhor esperar uns tempos para se perceber verdadeiramente a qualidade dos dados,de qualquer dos modos,quantos mais melhor.





Duarte Sousa disse:


> Sim, ainda será cedo, mas normalmente todas as estações da Davis apresentam dados fidedignos, mas tudo dependerá das condições de instalação (e manutenção) da estação meteorológica



As condições de instalação são boas. A estação é que não é uma DAVIS. 
Hoje de manhã achei estranho estar a chover e a estação não estar a contabilizar nada. Contabilizou mais tarde 0,5mm e depois 1mm. Fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha, e resolvi passar por lá à vinda para casa.

Encontrei o seguinte: (Fotografia do tlm)


----------



## david 6 (25 Set 2013 às 19:30)

por aqui entretanto caiu mais uns pingos que souberam bem e trouxe o cheirinho a terra molhada de novo, mas não acumulou mais nada fiquei pelos 0.1mm


----------



## Geiras (25 Set 2013 às 20:27)

A PCE é uma boa estação 

Por cá o acumulado ficou-se nos 1,5mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Set 2013 às 20:46)

AnDré disse:


> As condições de instalação são boas. A estação é que não é uma DAVIS.
> Hoje de manhã achei estranho estar a chover e a estação não estar a contabilizar nada. Contabilizou mais tarde 0,5mm e depois 1mm. Fiquei com a pulga atrás da orelha, e resolvi passar por lá à vinda para casa.
> 
> Encontrei o seguinte: (Fotografia do tlm)



Então não percebo porque é que na página da estação diz ser uma Davis... É pena, mas pronto, sempre há mais uma estação por estas _bandas longínquas_.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Set 2013 às 21:31)

Boas noites

Sigo com *17,2ºC* (actual minima),céu practicamente limpo e vento fraco do quadrante Sul.

Acumulado(do dia): *1,8 mm*
____ 

Bem, isso é que foi rapidez, já ficámos todos a conhecer essa estação. 
_____

A Sexta-feira mantêm-se bem electrica. 





Fonte: http://www.sat24.com/foreloop.aspx?type=3&continent=europa


----------



## Lousano (25 Set 2013 às 22:07)

Por aqui "já choveu" sendo o resultado 0,0mm.

A temperatura continua agradável, nuns 20,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Set 2013 às 22:32)

*17,8ºC*, batendo consecutivamente a mínima, e 82% de humidade. Céu pouco nublado e 1013 hPa de pressão.

Vento fraco de SO (225º).


----------



## zejorge (25 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Olá

Por aqui, chuva nem vê-la....

Temperatura actual 19,9º, e 88% de humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2013 às 06:45)

Bom dia/madrugada.

*16,8ºC*, temperatura actual e mínima, com céu pouco nublado.

91% de humidade e vento fraco de SE (125º). 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2013 às 09:23)

Bom dia.
O dia segue parcialmente nublado e vento fraco/moderado, notando-se que pela serra vai chuviscando.

Durante a noite acumulou 0,3mm de precipitação.

Tactual: 21,2ºC


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2013 às 09:32)

Bom dia!
Sigo com 19,7ºc e 89% de HR.O vento fraquissimo do quadrante SE.A minima foi de 16,6ºc.


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2013 às 12:07)

Boas!
Ás 12:00h o valor de temperatura subiu para 22,8ºc e a intensidade do vento aumentou,velocidade de 16km/h com rajada de 32,2km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 12:12)

Boas

Sigo com *22,4ºC*, céu encoberto e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *SE*.
______

Até custa acreditar o que aí vem, que brutalidade.


----------



## Trovão Almada (26 Set 2013 às 12:20)

boas tardes pessoal .aqui por almada vento de sul com rajadas.chuva ainda nada. Vamos ver a tarde.Já tenho as baterias das maquinas carregadas e prontas para amanhã. Vamos ver se realmente acontece o que é previsto


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2013 às 13:00)

Boas

Aqui o tempo está ameno estão 23,2C, 68%Hr e vento com algumas rajadas de SW a rajada máxima até agora foi de 35km/h


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2013 às 13:02)

Boas, por aqui a temperatura é de 22,2ºC e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de Sul. Máxima até ao momento de 42km/h.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2013 às 13:14)

Não esperava tempo tão ameno hoje 23,8ºC, 63%Hr e o vento cada vez mais forte  a rajada máxima foi até agora de 40km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 14:10)

Céu cinzento e *21,4ºC*.
Vento moderado a forte do quadrante *SE*.
Até ao momento, a rajada máxima encontra-se nos *53 km/h*.

Felizmente, a estação meteorológica amadora do *Carrascal de Alvide, **Alcabideche* (onde habitualmente retiro/partilho os dados de precipitação e vento)tem novamente o anemometro operacional, o que será bastante útil para o evento de amanha.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 14:23)

Infelizmente começo a duvidar da qualidade da *estação de Famões*...

O vento começou a aumentar a sua intensidade há instantes e desde as 14:15 (altura em que registou rajada de 61km/h) que "acumulou" 3.8mm... 

Veremos se assim continua ou se foi um caso esporádico.

--

Sigo com céu nublado, poucas e raras abertas e vento moderado com rajadas fortes de S/SW.


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 14:29)

Qual o software que vocês usam para as estações? Isto é, procuro um software que faça o download dos dados da consola da estação para o computador, estando esta ligada ao PC por USB. 

Sei que havia um software gratuito que fazia isso mas agora já não me lembro qual é... Tinha a estação ligada ao PC, ia registando dados no datalogger e quando ligava o PC os dados que tinham sido registados aí enquanto o PC esteve desligado eram descarregados...


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2013 às 14:36)

Lightning disse:


> Qual o software que vocês usam para as estações? Isto é, procuro um software que faça o download dos dados da consola da estação para o computador, estando esta ligada ao PC por USB.
> 
> Sei que havia um software gratuito que fazia isso mas agora já não me lembro qual é... Tinha a estação ligada ao PC, ia registando dados no datalogger e quando ligava o PC os dados que tinham sido registados aí enquanto o PC esteve desligado eram descarregados...



Viva amigo! 

Eu uso o Cumulus e estou satisfeito até agora, mesmo que não tenha a estação ligada ao pc durante umas horas, assim que a ligo, descarrega tudo tanto para o programa como para o WU.
_______

Por cá a rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 44km/h registada há pouco.
A madrugada foi muito húmida, tendo registado 99% de humidade durante horas, o que acabou por acumular 0,3mm ao final da madrugada.


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Set 2013 às 14:44)

Vento forte neste momento com 51,5km/h.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 14:48)

por aqui sigo com 27.1ºC e 50% humidade e algum vento, hoje o sol já espreita de vez em quando, está mais abafado hoje, mas o céu está com periodos de muito nublado


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2013 às 14:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Infelizmente começo a duvidar da qualidade da *estação de Famões*...
> 
> O vento começou a aumentar a sua intensidade há instantes e desde as 14:15 (altura em que registou rajada de 61km/h) que "acumulou" 3.8mm...
> 
> Veremos se assim continua ou se foi um caso esporádico.



Ao contrário da estação de Caneças, que está completamente protegida do vento, a estação em Famões poderá e deverá registar boas rajadas. Está completamente exposta ao mesmo.

Colocar o pluviometro ao nível do anemómetro (telhado da casa), ambos num mesmo suporte, poderá diminuir a rigidez a estrutura, e vai fazer com que o pluviometro baloice, registando precipitação que não existiu.


----------



## Geiras (26 Set 2013 às 14:59)

Registados 46km/h agora mesmo.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 15:23)

o ambiente ta a ficar muita estranho aqui, um sol que se nota mais que o normal os raios nas nuvens, cada vez a ficar mais escuro, até parece cara de chuva e cheira muito a fumo até parece que as nuvens estão meio acastanhadas  , sigo com 27.6ºC 46% humidade e cada vez mais vento


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 15:34)

*23,3ºC* e vento moderado a forte.








Maquinas preparadas para logo,inclusive a aquática.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 15:42)

cada vez mais nublado, temperatura a descer 27.2ºC e humidade a subir 50%, cheira imenso a fumo ninguém sabe de algum incêndio assim pequeno aqui perto? 

e já agora como durante  semana agora vou para a Caparica, que entrei na 2ª fase na nova de lisboa, sabem de dizer onde se situa esta estação? http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.7.08535


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 15:48)

david 6 disse:


> cada vez mais nublado, temperatura a descer 27.2ºC e humidade a subir 50%, cheira imenso a fumo ninguém sabe de algum incêndio assim pequeno aqui perto?
> 
> e já agora como durante  semana agora vou para a Caparica, que entrei na 2ª fase na nova de lisboa, sabem de dizer onde se situa esta estação? http://www.wunderground.com/q/zmw:00000.7.08535



A partir do link da estação tens acesso à sua localização, no mapa do lado direito da página.

LINK


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 15:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A partir do link da estação tens acesso à sua localização, no mapa do lado direito da página.
> 
> LINK



ah pois é, nem reparei obrigado


----------



## Lightning (26 Set 2013 às 16:22)

Geiras disse:


> Viva amigo!
> 
> Eu uso o Cumulus e estou satisfeito até agora, mesmo que não tenha a estação ligada ao pc durante umas horas, assim que a ligo, descarrega tudo tanto para o programa como para o WU.



Obrigado Geiras 

Bem, posso considerar-me um suicida porque o que acabei de fazer não se faz  fui fazer a manutenção a todos os sensores da estação, quando está uma ventania fortíssima e que mal me deixava andar em cima das telhas (num prédio de 3º andar onde se me desequilibrasse só parava no chão...)...

Mesmo assim consegui e tenho novamente todos os sensores a funcionar, amanhã registo tudo.  

Embora não tenha a estação online por causa do maldito servidor, vai ser tudo guardado no datalogger e depois coloco aqui os dados.

Por agora:

23,6ºC
1009 mb
41% HR
20,5 km/h


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2013 às 17:03)

david 6 disse:


> o ambiente ta a ficar muita estranho aqui, um sol que se nota mais que o normal os raios nas nuvens, cada vez a ficar mais escuro, até parece cara de chuva e cheira muito a fumo até parece que as nuvens estão meio acastanhadas  , sigo com 27.6ºC 46% humidade e cada vez mais vento



Esse fumo é do incêndio em Canha ( Montijo )


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 17:15)

Brunomc disse:


> Esse fumo é do incêndio em Canha ( Montijo )



ah, agora já dá para ver, obrigado  continua a cheirar a fumo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 17:18)

Há minutos:





HDR


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 17:21)

bonita foto 

por aqui sigo com 26.5ºC e 56% humidade, temperatura a descer e humidade a subir e está a pingar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 17:26)

Vista a SE, na altura em que começa a chuviscar por aqui:


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 17:39)

eu olho para W e SW e vê se muito escuro deve ser dai


----------



## Microburst (26 Set 2013 às 17:59)

Já chove por aqui há coisa de meia-hora, entre o fraco e o moderado. Até agora 1,2mm acumulados.


----------



## dASk (26 Set 2013 às 18:16)

Por aqui ainda não acumulou nada nem ontem nem hoje, de realçar o vento que ja teve uma rajada de *77,2km/h* ás 15h.. que saudades destes eventos  amanhã está de regresso o caos.. ehehe


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2013 às 18:27)

Acumulados 2,6 mm.

Uma tarde de chuva fraca a moderada, com 20,6 ºC de momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Set 2013 às 18:30)

Máxima de 24,7 ºC.

---

Já ontem houve aguaceiros fracos, sem acumulação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2013 às 18:34)

Continua o vento moderado a forte, escuro a SE e cheiro horrível a queimada vinda da serra de Loures.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2013 às 18:39)

Por aqui já chove 100 dias depois!!! que venha de lá o diluvio que bem falta faz se calhar vai é cair demasiado e em 2 ou 3 horas chover mais que a média do mês lol


----------



## homem do mar (26 Set 2013 às 18:42)

Boas pessoal.
Bem depois de tanta promessa parece mesmo que vai começar a chover. amanhã já se deve notar uma descida de temperatura


----------



## Thomar (26 Set 2013 às 18:46)

Boas tardes! 

Aqui por Cabanas (no sopé da Arrábida), o vento começou a soprar com muito mais intensidade a partir das +/- 15h30 e agora continua a ser moderado com algumas rajadas. Começou a cair uma morrinha por volta das 17h30m e das 18h10m ás 18h20m choveu moderado, por agora chuva fraca alternando com chuviscos. Temperatura actual: +20,5ºC.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 18:50)

maxima: 27.9ºC
minima: 18.7ºC
actual: 24.3ºC 70% humidade e está a chuviscar, acumulados ainda nada porque só começou agora


----------



## Lousano (26 Set 2013 às 18:56)

Por aqui céu muito nublado, vento moderado, 26,9ºC e 51%Hr.

Tmax: 28,7ºC


----------



## hugosantos (26 Set 2013 às 18:56)

A temperatura desce, e o fórum aquece!!


----------



## newlazer (26 Set 2013 às 19:00)

boas 

t,actual : 21,3ºc

t,max : 23,8ºc


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 19:01)

actual: 23.8ºC 73% humidade e 0.2mm acumulado  , agora por enquanto parou de chuviscar


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 19:02)

Céu nublado, *19,8ºC* e vento moderado a forte do quadrante do sul.


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2013 às 19:04)

O vento sopra mais forte a rajada máxima até agora foi de 53km/h vau chuviscando e acumulou 0,2mm :P

19,5ºC


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 19:25)

acumulado de 0.6mm, 23ºC 75% humidade e o vento acalmou e bem e está a pingar


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2013 às 19:53)

Céu encoberto por nuvens baixas (base aprox. 300 m) e 19,6ºC.

88% de humidade e 1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 20:26)

vai ser mesmo engraçado


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 20:44)

Céu encoberto, vento moderado a forte e *19,3ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2013 às 21:12)

Tudo bastante calmo, com 19,7ºC e 89% de humidade. Vento moderado.


Deixo, como curiosidade, um mapa de previsão de valores acumulados de precipitação, tirado directamente do output do WRF das 12z de hoje. Compreendido entre as 4:00 e 15:00 locais.

De notar, também, que a run foi bastante catastrófica.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 21:17)

sigo com 21.3ºC 83% humidade e 1.3mm acumulado, acabou de passar um aguaceiro fraco a moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 21:18)

Gilmet disse:


> Tudo bastante calmo, com 19,7ºC e 89% de humidade. Vento moderado.
> 
> 
> Deixo, como curiosidade, um mapa de previsão de valores acumulados de precipitação, tirado directamente do output do WRF das 12z de hoje. Compreendido entre as 4:00 e 15:00 locais.
> ...



Diluvio porra. 
Excelente o pormenor das freguesias.
Gilmet, podes me enviar o link sff?
____

Entretanto, o IPMA colocou varios distritos em aviso laranja, tal e qual como esperávamos.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2013 às 21:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Gilmet, podes me enviar o link sff?



Infelizmente não tem link. Basicamente fiz o download dos ficheiros matriciais do modelo e utilizei o Matlab para aumentar a resolução e compilar juntamente com um _geoTIFF_ das freguesias. 

---

Rajadas do quadrante Sul, 19,8ºC, em ligeira subida, e 89% de humidade.


----------



## overcast (26 Set 2013 às 21:37)

A ser assim iremos ter acumulados impressionantes!  
Sobretudo no litoral centro onde podem chegar a 2 vezes, ou 3...ou ainda 4 vezes a precipitação mensal média de Setembro!

É melhor levar material apropriado:









Neste momento o vento segue mais fraco..à espera da chuva.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 21:41)

Gilmet disse:


> Infelizmente não tem link. Basicamente fiz o download dos ficheiros matriciais do modelo e utilizei o Matlab para aumentar a resolução e compilar juntamente com um _geoTIFF_ das freguesias.



ok paciência, de qualquer dos modos foi muito bem pensado,ficou excelente.
_______

A noite segue humida,ventosa e amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (26 Set 2013 às 21:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Tudo bastante calmo, com 19,7ºC e 89% de humidade. Vento moderado.
> 
> 
> Deixo, como curiosidade, um mapa de previsão de valores acumulados de precipitação, tirado directamente do output do WRF das 12z de hoje. Compreendido entre as 4:00 e 15:00 locais.
> ...



Podes fazer isto para Espinho também, ficava muito agradecido.


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 21:51)

Gilmet disse:


> Tudo bastante calmo, com 19,7ºC e 89% de humidade. Vento moderado.
> 
> 
> Deixo, como curiosidade, um mapa de previsão de valores acumulados de precipitação, tirado directamente do output do WRF das 12z de hoje. Compreendido entre as 4:00 e 15:00 locais.
> ...



se fazeres um aqui para Coruche, também ficava muito agradecido , se puderes claro, senão eu compreendo 

sigo com 21ºC e 83% humidade, bela vista da poluição luminosa nas nuvens a oeste ai para esses lados da areia urbana de lisboa


----------



## CptRena (26 Set 2013 às 22:22)

Gilmet disse:


> Infelizmente não tem link. Basicamente fiz o download dos ficheiros matriciais do modelo e utilizei o Matlab para aumentar a resolução e compilar juntamente com um _geoTIFF_ das freguesias.



Isso é "bue hardcore man"! 
Grava aí isso como script e manda aí ao pessoal, já agora com o link para os ficheiros matriciais, para o _geoTIFF_ para PT, tudo num 7z  Se faz favor


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 22:37)

O radar ficou-se nas 20:50 (21:50) 
Enfim...


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2013 às 22:57)

Boa noite!
Por agora sigo com,temperatura 20,7ºc,humidade 90% ,vento do quadrante SSO ,com rajada máxima até agora de 40,2km/h.
Já chove nalguma zona do território continental?


----------



## meko60 (26 Set 2013 às 23:00)

Afinal já chove em Braga e parece que bem !


----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2013 às 23:38)

Boa noite, por aqui segue tudo calmo depois de um dia de muito vento e alguma chuva moderada pelo menos por Lisboa onde passei a maior parte do dia. Temperatura actual de 18,5ºC e vento já moderado de Oeste.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Set 2013 às 23:42)

Apenas lá para as 3 da manhã é que vai começar a chover qualquer coisa de jeito, no litoral entre Setubal e Aveiro.

Lisboa tem alguma coisa que atrai eventos mais extremos de chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Set 2013 às 23:55)

Noite segue tranquila, vento moderado e *19,4ºC*.

EUMETSAT 22:30 UTC


----------



## david 6 (26 Set 2013 às 23:59)

bem por aqui segue calmo com 21ºC 82% humidade e vento fraco, hoje acumulou 1.7mm


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 00:04)

Miguel96 disse:


> Podes fazer isto para Espinho também, ficava muito agradecido.





david 6 disse:


> se fazeres um aqui para Coruche, também ficava muito agradecido , se puderes claro, senão eu compreendo





CptRena disse:


> Isso é "bue hardcore man"!
> Grava aí isso como script e manda aí ao pessoal, já agora com o link para os ficheiros matriciais, para o _geoTIFF_ para PT, tudo num 7z  Se faz favor



Apesar de tudo, de momento os scripts ainda se encontram em fase inicial, e é-me muito complicado alterar as coordenadas dos extremos do mapa e fazê-las coincidir com as do modelo. Passei algum tempo a tentar criar os mapas para as regiões de Coruche e Espinho e sinceramente, decidi que irei criar primeiro um mapa de Portugal inteiro, ou mesmo da PI, e só depois o repartir. Acabará por ser mais fácil. Mas quando tiver as coisas em condições, poderei disponibilizar. 

---

19,8ºC, 90% e 1010 hPa. Tudo na mesma, ainda não chove, e o vento mantem-se moderado, de S (180º).


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2013 às 00:27)

Gilmet disse:


> Apesar de tudo, de momento os scripts ainda se encontram em fase inicial, e é-me muito complicado alterar as coordenadas dos extremos do mapa e fazê-las coincidir com as do modelo. Passei algum tempo a tentar criar os mapas para as regiões de Coruche e Espinho e sinceramente, decidi que irei criar primeiro um mapa de Portugal inteiro, ou mesmo da PI, e só depois o repartir. Acabará por ser mais fácil. Mas quando tiver as coisas em condições, poderei disponibilizar.
> 
> ---
> 
> 19,8ºC, 90% e 1010 hPa. Tudo na mesma, ainda não chove, e o vento mantem-se moderado, de S (180º).



Muito obrigado pela paciência que estás a ter para a construção dos mapas de Espinho e também Coruche.
Quando estiver pronto disponibiliza para nós vermos.
Obrigado mais uma vez


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2013 às 00:32)

Gilmet disse:


> Apesar de tudo, de momento os scripts ainda se encontram em fase inicial, e é-me muito complicado alterar as coordenadas dos extremos do mapa e fazê-las coincidir com as do modelo. Passei algum tempo a tentar criar os mapas para as regiões de Coruche e Espinho e sinceramente, decidi que irei criar primeiro um mapa de Portugal inteiro, ou mesmo da PI, e só depois o repartir. Acabará por ser mais fácil. Mas quando tiver as coisas em condições, poderei disponibilizar.
> 
> ---
> 
> 19,8ºC, 90% e 1010 hPa. Tudo na mesma, ainda não chove, e o vento mantem-se moderado, de S (180º).



como o miguel já disse, obrigado pela paciencia e pelo tempo gasto a fazer a construção para os devidos locais, depois diz nos algo


----------



## fhff (27 Set 2013 às 01:22)

Por Runa (T. Vedras) onde estive, até há pouco, a meter uva para dentro da adega antes que a chuva viesse, a temperatura estava nos 20,5ºC (01:00). Esta chuva vai estragar muita vindima aqui pelo litoral...espero que o evento não seja tão bravo quanto se espera...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 01:22)

Tudo na mesma. 

Em principio,daqui a 1h já temos chuva (a sério),vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 01:55)

Começou a chover com intensidade moderada.


----------



## LuisFilipe (27 Set 2013 às 02:05)

tudo muito tranquilo por Coimbra


----------



## Mix (27 Set 2013 às 02:13)

Boas...  vejo clarões a oeste de mim, pra a zona Fátima, Ourem... 

Pessoal do oeste, não estão a avistar nada ?

Por aqui, céu encoberto e vento fraco...


----------



## cactus (27 Set 2013 às 02:13)

Tirando o vento com algumas rajadas ,
 aqui ainda nada se passa.


----------



## rbsmr (27 Set 2013 às 02:17)

Duas células a caminho de Portugal Continental? E uma direitinho a Lisboa?


----------



## Tornado28 (27 Set 2013 às 02:18)

boa noites a todos...tenho estado a fazer o seguimento...por Alenquer o vento sopra muderado cerca de 20km e humidade a rondar os 80%, alguns aguaceiros mas ainda sem grande relevância...esperemos mais 1h e penso que temos chuva a sério.


----------



## Mix (27 Set 2013 às 02:24)

rbsmr disse:


> Duas células a caminho de Portugal Continental?



Essa célula mais a norte deve passar de raspão no litoral norte, não devendo entrar em território nacional.. 
No entanto essa mais a sul sim, deverá atingir nas próximas horas a zona litoral desde Lisboa para Norte... 

Muitas descargas no mar já... http://sat24.com/?ir=true 

São os flashes q vejo daqui de certeza, apesar de ainda serem uns 80km de onde me encontro para o mar, mas como não existem nuvens baixas na minha zona são visíveis daqui.. 

O pessoal da zona litoral de Lisboa, Leiria que olhe para oeste que de certeza que já vê festival


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 02:27)

A actividade electrica começa a ficar interessante, embora ainda não tenha conseguido observar qualquer flash.


----------



## Gongas (27 Set 2013 às 02:41)

Confirmo os relâmpagos, estou em Coimbra e olhando para oeste, vê-se cada clarão, mas dá ideia de seguir para norte sempre no mar!


----------



## Mix (27 Set 2013 às 02:49)

Gongas disse:


> Confirmo os relâmpagos, estou em Coimbra e olhando para oeste, vê-se cada clarão, mas dá ideia de seguir para norte sempre no mar!



Sim estão a passar paralelamente a' costa...   

E sim, é cada flash que ilumina o céu todo a' volta das nuvens..


----------



## kelinha (27 Set 2013 às 03:16)

Em Coimbra a única coisa que dá sinal de si é o vento. Clarões vi só 1 ou 2...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 03:32)

Por agora nada de chuva, vento fraco e nada de clarões...
Já choveu alguma coisa, mas insignificante.

Parece que está a carregar baterias para depois explodir, veremos

*EDIT 03:34*: começa a chover forte.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 03:40)

Um curto e forte aguaceiro deixou por cá 0,6mm.
O vento acalmou um pouco, depois de ter atingido 49km/h.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 04:10)

Por enquanto, tudo tranquilo.
Vento moderado a forte e *19,4ºC*.

Não deve faltar muito para  que uma das varias células entre em terra, na zona de Lisboa/Setubal.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 04:27)

Por Odivelas, chuva fraca puxada a vento moderado a forte de sul.

Caneças segue com 1,2mm acumulados.
Famões com rajada máxima de 61,1km/h.


A Moita segue destacada na frente com uma rajada máxima de 80,4km/h, seguida de Queluz com 64,4km/h.


--------------------------

O radar do IPMA voltou. Esperemos que por muito tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 04:33)

*Alcabideche* segue com *0,3 mm* e uma rajada maxima de "apenas" *45 km/h*.

Boa noticia!! 
_________

As primeiras DEA deste evento, valores razoáveis, mas nenhum estoiro brutal.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 04:58)

Rajadas de vento a aumentar de intensidade.

Nos últimos 5 minutos a rajada máxima em Famões tinha subido para os 71km/h nos últimos 5min e agora foi até aos 72,4km/h.

O radar do IPMA parou nas 3h10 UTC. (4h10).


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 05:24)

Radar de precipitação às 5h10:







---------------------------

EDIT (5:35)

Já são percetíveis relâmpagos a sul.
Vi 3 no último minuto.
Pena as nuvens baixas que encobrem todo o céu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 06:11)

Pareceu-me ouvir agora o primeiro trovão, longe ainda, sem relâmpago.
 Mal acabo de escrever aparece um flash, finalmente.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 06:14)

Aumenta a frequência dos relâmpagos e a intensidade do vento.

77,1km/h na estação de Famões - aqui ao lado.

Vai chovendo fraco.
2,2mm em Caneças.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 06:21)

Relâmpagos mais perto, mas relativamente longe, parecem estar a ocorrer a SW daqui. Pode ser que ainda venham cá ter eheh. 
 Vento cada vez mais forte, como referiu o André.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 06:24)

Boas

Vendaval autêntico na rua... sigo com 21,3ºC e 53km/h.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 06:33)

Rajada de 58km/h acabada de registar.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 06:36)

Afinal estão a Norte... Deve querer brincar às escondidas a menina.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 06:39)

Já troveja por aqui meus amigos!!


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2013 às 06:40)

isto hoje com a febre da chuva, até acordei mais cedo do que era previsto 

acordei estava a chuviscar, neste momento começa a chover moderadamente


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 06:46)

Por aqui, sigo com chuviscos e vento moderado a forte.
Há pouco ouvi trovejar e vi uns bons clarões,apenas isso.

*0,5 mm*


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 06:52)

Aqui o vento já anda a fazer "estragos" (suponho que seja do vento). Tanto na Serra de Loures como aqui no meu bairro já há ruas com falhas de energia.

A deslocação das nuvens é tão rápida que só dá para ver 1 ou 2 relâmpagos de cada vez... Já não vejo um há uns 10 minutos.

EDIT: Serra cada vez mais às escuras, não percebo... O vento até nem está nada de especial comparando, por exemplo, com 19 de Janeiro e já anda tudo a falhar...


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2013 às 06:52)

agora voltou a chuviscar, sigo com 0.7mm


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 07:07)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui o vento já anda a fazer "estragos" (suponho que seja do vento). Tanto na Serra de Loures como aqui no meu bairro já há ruas com falhas de energia.
> 
> A deslocação das nuvens é tão rápida que só dá para ver 1 ou 2 relâmpagos de cada vez... Já não vejo um há uns 10 minutos.
> 
> EDIT: Serra cada vez mais às escuras, não percebo... O vento até nem está nada de especial comparando, por exemplo, com 19 de Janeiro e já anda tudo a falhar...



Aqui a luz da rua também foi ao ar. Assim como toda a encosta do bairro do Trigache, e partes de Famões. 
Em Lisboa e na Amadora, tudo normal.

Quanto ao tempo, o vento mantém-se forte, e vai chovendo. 3,2mm em Caneças.
Trovoadas, é que deixei de as ver/ouvir.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 07:09)

Sigo com *19,4* e *1,0 mm*.
Vento forte
___________
Bem as trovoadas no norte parece que foram a valer, atendendo aos valores das    DEA pois ocorreram descargas superiores a 100 kAmp, sendo que a mais forte desta madrugada, a nivel nacional, foi na Povoa de Varzim, uns estrondosos +159 kAmp, às 5:05.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 07:19)

Vão-se ouvindo alguns trovões a oeste, ao longe...

Sigo com 21,3ºC e vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2013 às 07:24)

Está uma escuridão a Oeste assustadora, e se já estava na frente a Moita agora reparei que já houve uma rajada de *91,7km/h*  chuva é que ainda nada...


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 07:25)

Voltaram os relâmpagos, acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento.

Imagem de radar:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 07:30)

Relâmpagos novamente a Sul, vento forte e vai chovendo bem com pinga grossa.


----------



## dASk (27 Set 2013 às 07:34)

Tenho a impressão que o pluviómetro da estação da Moita não está a registar nada continua a zero e já choveu consideravelmente, espero que seja meramente pela distância que está da minha casa, pode ser que ainda não tenha chovido lá nada de geito..


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 07:34)

Grande estoiro agora aqui por cima.

Já deu para acordar a vizinhança!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 07:34)

Finalmente algo de jeito!! Belo raio com um trovão potentezinho, deve ter sido mais forte para os lados do André!


----------



## anti-trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 07:37)

Aqui no Montijo também se ouviu e estão a aumentar de frequência.


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2013 às 07:38)

aqui o vento está a começar a acordar e se acordou mal disposto  parece vir ai uma trovoada direito aqui, bem vou sair vou me matricular na nova lisboa na caparica, vou me por mesmo debaixo da tempestade


----------



## Geopower (27 Set 2013 às 07:40)

bom dia,  Chuva moderada pela Almirante Reis.  Ouvem-se trovões cada vez mais perto. Os vidros estremecem.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2013 às 07:40)

Este agora até disparou os alarmes dos carros. 

Primeira "vítima" do vento forte que se faz sentir por aqui:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 07:45)

Vão surgindo alguns clarões.
Sigo com chuva fraca e vento moderado a forte.
Acumulado: *1,5 mm*
Rajada maxima: *58 km/h*


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 07:47)

Chove com mais intensidade, 5,4mm acumulados.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 07:52)

Alguns aviões com destino a Lisboa estão a ser desviados, há pelo menos 1 que aparenta estar a ir para Madrid. Outros estão em _hold_.

Sigo com chuva e vento fortes, trovoada parou.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 07:58)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, nada de soberbo. Apenas alguma trovoada dispersa, e *5,4 mm* acumulados.

19,9ºC de temperatura, com 92% de humidade e algum nevoeiro. Vento em geral moderado de SSO (112º).

1007 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jdc (27 Set 2013 às 08:03)

Aterrei a pouco em Lisboa numa experiência um pouco assustadora, primeiro a meio da península ibérica, eram flashes de trovoada por todo o lado acompanhados de turbulência forte, na aproximação a Lisboa, o avião mais parecia um barco quando o mar está alteroso, abanava por todo o lado, e borregou na primeira tentativa de aterragem, aterrou a segunda com um ligeiro wingstrike. Bem, assustador, ainda por cima era vomitados por todo o lado. E provável que o aeroporto de Lisboa venha a encerrar.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 08:16)

Eu parece-me é que isto está a milhas do indicado pelos modelos, a menos que isto chova tudo numa hora !

Para aqui já nem dão chuva forte ... apenas no litoral norte e centro e o GFS fartou-se de cortar para aqui mesmo em cima do evento tal como outros modelos, para já isto parece muita parra e pouca uva !

Penso que o momento mais critico (se existir) para zona de Lisboa deverá ser entre as 09h e as 11h !


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Set 2013 às 08:36)

Bons dias, pela Cidade do Lis e Lena, vai chovendo a espaços uns com mais outros com menos intensidade, vento fraco, ou seja e por enquanto, um simples dia de chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 08:40)

Neste momento cai um forte aguaceiro.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 08:46)

Algumas descargas nas redondezas.

*8,5 mm* acumulados. 19,9ºC de temperatura. 1006 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 08:47)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Finalmente algo de jeito!! Belo raio com um trovão potentezinho, deve ter sido mais forte para os lados do André!



bom dia. Grande estoiro aqui em almada.Estremeceu portas e janelas e fez disparar vários alarmes de carros


----------



## casr26 (27 Set 2013 às 08:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu parece-me é que isto está a milhas do indicado pelos modelos, a menos que isto chova tudo numa hora !
> 
> Para aqui já nem dão chuva forte ... apenas no litoral norte e centro e o GFS fartou-se de cortar para aqui mesmo em cima do evento tal como outros modelos, para já isto parece muita parra e pouca uva !
> 
> Penso que o momento mais critico (se existir) para zona de Lisboa deverá ser entre as 09h e as 11h !



Tenho cá para mim que o pior para Lisboa já passou agora nesta última hora!
Esse embate entre as 9-11 horas creio que terá entrada no continente mais a sul... e se tocar em Lisboa parece que será apenas de raspão.


----------



## jpalhais (27 Set 2013 às 08:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Eu parece-me é que isto está a milhas do indicado pelos modelos, a menos que isto chova tudo numa hora !
> 
> Para aqui já nem dão chuva forte ... apenas no litoral norte e centro e o GFS fartou-se de cortar para aqui mesmo em cima do evento tal como outros modelos, para já isto parece muita parra e pouca uva !
> 
> Penso que o momento mais critico (se existir) para zona de Lisboa deverá ser entre as 09h e as 11h !



Estou contigo Aurélio , aqui em Almada a unica emoção foi um trovão por volta das 8h. De resto nada a assinalar.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 08:58)

Sigo com *6,4 mm* e *20,2ºC*.

Chuviscos
Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Set 2013 às 09:17)

Bom dia,
Está de aguaceiros aqui pelo Marquês, céu cinzento, vento e 20º. O Windguru "carrega" na chuva ainda durante a manhã. Após a trovoada matutina é inequívoca a chegada do Outono.
 Tenho especial gosto pela meia-estação


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Set 2013 às 09:29)

Bom dia.
O acumulado contabiliza 0.9 mm  graças a 3 aguaceiros . O primeiro  ás 06.00h.
Para já reina a calmaria com vento nulo / fraco de 2 km/h de Oeste.
Temperatura nos 18.7ºC, 1005 hpa, Hr 92%


----------



## Lightning (27 Set 2013 às 09:30)

Bom dia, e que dia  

A madrugada (05h-07:30h) foi de muita trovoada, na zona onde me encontrava (Almada Fórum) foi um festival constante de flashes e estoiros que faziam estremecer tudo, mesmo dentro do próprio fórum se conseguiam ver os flashes e ouvir perfeitamente os trovões.

O vento forte também se fez sentir.

Por agora de regresso a Corroios, nada de especial para contar, apenas 5,3 mm e vento com rajadas. Céu ameaçador mas não deve passar muito disso.


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 09:41)

com isto tudo estou a ver que nao valeu a pena carregar as baterias às maquinas.está muito calmo em relação ás previsões lançadas.vamos ver como será o resto do dia


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2013 às 09:46)

Trovão Almada disse:


> com isto tudo estou a ver que nao valeu a pena carregar as baterias às maquinas.está muito calmo em relação ás previsões lançadas.vamos ver como será o resto do dia



Bem... parece que por aqui a montanha pariu realmente um rato! Não chove há 1 hora. Vento apenas moderado.

Apenas caiu chuva forte durante 20 minutos, sensivelmente entre as 7 e 10 e as 7 e 30 da manha com 2 relampagos. Nada mais.

O pessoal do litoral norte é que parece estar realmente a ter animação... 

Será que o "pior" já passou?


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Set 2013 às 09:48)

Bom dia !

Madrugada de chuva, muito vento e trovoada. Parece vir algo de SUL !


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 09:55)

Desde as 00h que a temperatura não sai do intervalo [19,8ºC; 20,0ºC]. 

Não chove. Céu encoberto e 19,9ºC. A pressão já sobe, encontrando-se nos 1008 hPa.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2013 às 09:58)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> Madrugada de chuva, muito vento e trovoada. Parece vir algo de SUL !



Parece que se deslocam mais para a Margem Sul / Alto Alentejo


----------



## Thomar (27 Set 2013 às 10:00)

Aqui por Cabanas, voltou a chover com intensidade nos últimos 10 minutos e o ventro a soprar com mais intensidade e com rajadas.
Olhando para as imagens de radar do IPMA, parece que vem chuva da grossa para setúbal.


----------



## tucha (27 Set 2013 às 10:04)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Bem... parece que por aqui a montanha pariu realmente um rato! Não chove há 1 hora. Vento apenas moderado.
> 
> Apenas caiu chuva forte durante 20 minutos, sensivelmente entre as 7 e 10 e as 7 e 30 da manha com 2 relampagos. Nada mais.
> 
> ...



Isso mesmo, por volta das 5.50 da madrugada tb caiu uma boa chuvada aqui pela zona dos Olivais bem perto do Rio...
Depois, as valentes descargas entre as horas mencionadas acima com as janelas a abanarem mas nada mais depois disso...

Adoro trovoadas, já tenho perdido parte de noites só para as ver  e acordo sempre com elas, portanto se tivessem existido mais teria dado por elas...

Neste momento aqui em Telheiras (onde trabalho), não chove e de vez em quando ocorrem umas belas rajadas de vento...mas o céu continua muito carregado, talvez de manha  ainda ou quiçá e ao contrário do que o IPMA previa, ao longo da tarde a coisa possa animar, o que acham??


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2013 às 10:16)

tucha disse:


> Isso mesmo, por volta das 5.50 da madrugada tb caiu uma boa chuvada aqui pela zona dos Olivais bem perto do Rio...
> Depois, as valentes descargas entre as horas mencionadas acima com as janelas a abanarem mas nada mais depois disso...
> 
> Adoro trovoadas, já tenho perdido parte de noites só para as ver  e acordo sempre com elas, portanto se tivessem existido mais teria dado por elas...
> ...



Eu gostava que a coisa animasse... mas não me parece. As nuvens negras passam por aqui a alta velocidade, mas não descarregam uma gota. 

Mas não perco a esperança. O "período critico" só termina às 12h. 

Para a tarde, espero que as trovoadas não falhem!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 10:24)

Quais 30mm acumulado de manhã quais quê... 7mm desde as 00h!! Que grande fiasco este...

Sigo com céu completamente nublado, céu negro a SE, não chove há bastante tempo e o vento mantém-se forte. 

Os do Sul ficam a ganhar:


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2013 às 10:38)

Olha, por fim o bom tempo, pena é ser tão pouco, mas sempre é algum, 3,6 mm até agora 

Vai chovendo com muito vento de sul e 19,4ºC.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (27 Set 2013 às 10:41)

Bom Dia a todos/as

Sou nova aqui no fórum mas já vos acompanho há algum tempo porque acho este fórum super útil e estou sempre a aprender algo novo.

Bem vamos ao que interessa, aqui no Infantado (Loures), depois de um início de manhã, com alguma chuva, vento moderado e 2 belos trovões, está céu muito nublado ( com vontade de descarregar), vento moderado de Sul e temperatura deve estar nos 19/20º.

Tenho a mesma opinião de alguns membros e este evento foi mesmo "muita parra e pouca uva"

Mas ainda tenho esperança que venha aí qualquer "coisinha"


----------



## overcast (27 Set 2013 às 11:03)

overcast disse:


> A ser assim iremos ter acumulados impressionantes!
> Sobretudo no litoral centro onde podem chegar a 2 vezes, ou 3...ou ainda 4 vezes a precipitação mensal média de Setembro!





Maior tesourinho deprimente que alguma vez criei!
Pelo menos até agora a precipitação terá sido mais do género..não 4 vezes a média de Setembro mas sim 1/4...nem isso! 

A ver se a tarde compensa!


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 11:23)

pessoal ha prognosticos para a tarde? Será que este evento será mais um fiasco???ou será que até vai fazer juz aos alertas e haver algo interessante para a tarde????


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 11:25)

tucha disse:


> Isso mesmo, por volta das 5.50 da madrugada tb caiu uma boa chuvada aqui pela zona dos Olivais bem perto do Rio...
> Depois, as valentes descargas entre as horas mencionadas acima com as janelas a abanarem mas nada mais depois disso...
> 
> Adoro trovoadas, já tenho perdido parte de noites só para as ver  e acordo sempre com elas, portanto se tivessem existido mais teria dado por elas...
> ...




Ja somos dois.Adoro trovoadas a tal ponto que tambem ja perdi noites e noites a espera.Ja lhes perdi a conta


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 11:27)

A temperatura começou há pouco a descer, *18,9ºC* actuais.

91% de humidade e 1007 hPa, com vento moderado a forte de SSO (202º).


Ligaram a iluminação de rua há uns minutos. Está escuro, realmente, mas também...


----------



## GouveiaLRS (27 Set 2013 às 11:31)

Gilmet disse:


> Ligaram a iluminação de rua há uns minutos. Está escuro, realmente, mas também...



Aqui também ligaram.

Não chove desde as 9h e agora ameaça, ameaça mas nada....


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Set 2013 às 11:33)

Vendas Novas: Chuva moderada com 19°C.


----------



## zejorge (27 Set 2013 às 11:33)

Bom dia

Aqui o vento e a chuva, surgiram com alguma intensidade,  na última meia hora.

Temperatura 19,8º  -  Pressão 1007,5 hpa  - Vento forte a muito forte de SE -

Rajada máxima  61 kmh  - Precipitação  4,4 mm


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 11:35)

o vento está a aumentar de intensidade aqui em almada


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2013 às 11:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vendas Novas: Chuva moderada com 19°C.



Exatamente, agora caí mais forte  
Isto devia tar no seguimento Sul mas pronto..eheh


----------



## tucha (27 Set 2013 às 11:35)

Gilmet disse:


> A temperatura começou há pouco a descer, *18,9ºC* actuais.
> 
> 91% de humidade e 1007 hPa, com vento moderado a forte de SSO (202º).
> 
> ...



É engraçado, porque aqui na minha sala de trabalho senti realmente mais frio e estranhei mas confirma-se, indoor 25 graus há pouco, 23.6 agora...

Está um bocado mais escuro, mais carregado que há meia hora atrás, mas o vento é quase nulo e continua sem chover...


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 11:39)

Penso que a frente já passou por aí ..... o GFS falhou somente por uns 40 mm 

Agora é a vez do sul do país a quem o GFS nas ultimas runs não indica grande coisa, mas também com o barrete que enfiou á zona centro do país !


----------



## Microburst (27 Set 2013 às 11:43)

Noite "relativamente" tranquila, uns 3 ou 4 trovões pela manhã, a precipitação chegou aos 5,8mm, portanto nada do outro mundo para já. Por esta altura o céu está muito nublado, muito escuro a Sudoeste, o vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade, mas não chove nem troveja pese embora o IPMA tenha de novo feito chegar por e-mail o alerta laranja de chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal das 11h às 15h. Ah, já me ia esquecendo, e não sei se os meus colegas da Margem Sul e, em geral, da Grande Lisboa repararam, mas por volta das 10h30 havia mammatus sobre o estuário do Tejo. Bom sinal para o que ainda há-de vir?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Set 2013 às 11:44)

A instabilidade da célula do Sul notava-se bem há cerca de hora e meia...


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 11:58)

Microburst disse:


> Noite "relativamente" tranquila, uns 3 ou 4 trovões pela manhã, a precipitação chegou aos 5,8mm, portanto nada do outro mundo para já. Por esta altura o céu está muito nublado, muito escuro a Sudoeste, o vento voltou a aumentar de intensidade, mas não chove nem troveja pese embora o IPMA tenha de novo feito chegar por e-mail o alerta laranja de chuva forte acompanhada de trovoada para os distritos de Lisboa e Setúbal das 11h às 15h. Ah, já me ia esquecendo, e não sei se os meus colegas da Margem Sul e, em geral, da Grande Lisboa repararam, mas por volta das 10h30 havia mammatus sobre o estuário do Tejo. Bom sinal para o que ainda há-de vir?



E verdade . reparei no mesmo .mas muito honestamente não tenho muita esperança para a tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 12:06)

Boas

Acumulado: *7,9 mm*
Há pouco caiu um aguaceiro moderado.

Neste momento, sigo com céu encoberto,19,1ºC e vento moderado a forte do quadrante *SE*.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:07)

Noite passada em branco para ver ao inicio da manha alguns bons raios perto de terra em frente ao cabo espichel 

Aqui em Setubal tem chovido muito forte e o acumulado até não é mau de todo!! vou com 19,4mm e continua a chover


----------



## anti-trovoadas (27 Set 2013 às 12:07)

Vento forte e boa chuvada agora aqui no Montijo.


----------



## peteluis (27 Set 2013 às 12:08)

anti-trovoadas disse:


> Vento forte e boa chuvada agora aqui no Montijo.



O meu Rain Alarm no telemovel bem me avisou


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:16)

Continua a chover bem vou com 20,6mm o rain rate máximo foi de 149,6mm/h (10:16)


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:22)

Chuva torrencial agora mesmo!!!! 22,8mm


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:23)

Bem tem pedra e tudo lindooooooooooo   26,4mm


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:25)

Que diluviooooo 28mm


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2013 às 12:26)

Aqui só nuvens e vento! Acho que o sol está a querer aparecer... 

De tarde esperam-se uns aguaceiritos! Se aparecerem...claro!


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:26)

Que coisa brutal o rain rate foi aos 217,4mm/h

28,8mm


----------



## peteluis (27 Set 2013 às 12:29)

miguel disse:


> Que coisa brutal o rain rate foi aos 217,4mm/h
> 
> 28,8mm



Grande Rain Alarm, nao falha...pena estar do outro lado do Tejo...so dei para ver à distancia.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:30)

E não para!!!! 31,6mm


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Set 2013 às 12:34)

Por aqui já o sol quer dar uma espreitadela, com 3mm acumulados, para os vinte e tal previsto, não esta muito mal não senhor


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:34)

Já cá cantam 33,0mm e chove bem ainda mas já sem aquela força abismal de  apouco Setúbal deve estar um caos!!!


----------



## tucha (27 Set 2013 às 12:35)

Sunnyrainy disse:


> Aqui só nuvens e vento! Acho que o sol está a querer aparecer...
> 
> De tarde esperam-se uns aguaceiritos! Se aparecerem...claro!



Fui tudo para a zona de Setubal, está tudo explicado.....

E aqui já se vê um pedaço de azul do céu, sim...ficou muito mais claro, de repente, nitidamente mais claro...

Estou sempre a falar da zona de Telheiras, em Lisboa, bem entendido que é a zona onde trabalho...


----------



## Maria Papoila (27 Set 2013 às 12:42)

Aqui no Marquês nada. Agora está mais claro até.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:42)

Isto acalmou!! o acumulado vai em *33,0mm* pelo menos aqui não me posso queixar!! o modelo não falhou!


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2013 às 12:52)

Por aqui já se vê o Sol e o céu azul. 

19,6ºC e 89% de humidade. Vento de S (180º).


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 12:57)

Uma foto do inicio da manha no cabo Espichel!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2013 às 13:20)

A margem sul é sempre muito favorecida nestes evento de SW/S, essencialmente Setúbal, quando são eventos de NW já é o pessoal aqui da margem norte .

Por Queluz, 3,6 mm foi o acumulado e não me parece que vá chover muito mais. Vento moderado de sul e 19,3ºC.


----------



## Microburst (27 Set 2013 às 13:26)

Sol e céu pouco nublado?!? Que fiasco! 

Há pouco, na SIC, uma meteorologista do IPMA voltou a falar em novo agravamento para amanhã, adiantando que teremos chuva até quinta-feira com o dia mais calmo, se assim se pode dizer, sendo Domingo. A ver vamos, cá ficarei à espera.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 13:35)

Microburst disse:


> Sol e céu pouco nublado?!? Que fiasco!
> 
> Há pouco, na SIC, uma meteorologista do IPMA voltou a falar em novo agravamento para amanhã, adiantando que teremos chuva até quinta-feira com o dia mais calmo, se assim se pode dizer, sendo Domingo. A ver vamos, cá ficarei à espera.



Bem girinha que ela era


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Set 2013 às 14:06)

Boas tardes

Condições actuais em *Alcabideche*

*20,5ºC*
Céu encoberto
Vento moderado a forte do quadrante Sul

Acumulado: *7,9 mm*
Rajada máxima: *58 km/h*

Espero bem que aquelas pequenas células a SO de Cascais entrem aqui na zona, pois isto está uma pasmaceira.


----------



## Geiras (27 Set 2013 às 14:18)

Boas, por cá a chuva não rendeu aquilo que esperava nem a trovoada se fez sentir por perto.

O acumulado vai em 26,7mm e a rajada máxima foi de 64,8km/h.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2013 às 14:28)

Aqui o acumulado é de *33,4mm* e a rajada máxima de *71km/h*

Um balanço algo positivo para o que estava a espera tirando a precipitação que esperava mais assim como trovoadas!

Agora não chove nem vai chover tão cedo! a temperatura é de 18,8ºC com 97%Hr e pressão de 1007,5hpa


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2013 às 14:29)

Zapiao disse:


> Bem girinha que ela era



Ficaste apaixonado?

Telefona para o IPMA e pede-lhe o numero, maroto 

..........

Bom, acho que isto deve ser uma das maiores decepções do ano ... nem cheguei ainda a 0,5 mm, nem o pó apagou ainda !


----------



## Sunnyrainy (27 Set 2013 às 14:35)

Este foi sem dúvida o pior fiasco que tive desde que acompanho este forum. Já vi dias sem alertas meteorológicos lançados pelo ipma e bem mais animados que o de hoje!

Neste momento, sol, vento moderado e a "Primavera" instalada.

Mas pronto... Melhores eventos virão 

O pessoal do litoral Norte que aproveite bem o evento, pois dá ideia que quase toda a animação foi para lá!


----------



## hugosantos (27 Set 2013 às 14:54)

Vista de Santarém para Almeirim.


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Set 2013 às 18:09)

Lisboa, cidade pacífica

Quando se pensa que vai haver alguma coisa...nada


Haja esperança... talvez mais logo


----------



## Trovão Almada (27 Set 2013 às 18:32)

Relâmpago disse:


> Lisboa, cidade pacífica
> 
> Quando se pensa que vai haver alguma coisa...nada
> 
> ...



nao tenho muita esperança.uma vez que o tempo melhorou bastante... mas nunca se sabe.....


----------



## david 6 (27 Set 2013 às 19:12)

bem parece que não foi assim tão intenso para nós, sigo com 12mm acumulados, aqui a vizinha Coruche com quase 30mm e eu com 12mm  tive rajada de *50km/h* o que é coisa rara para estes lados, estragos por aqui nada de especial, só maior parte dos vasos virado do avesso, umas portas da adega abriram se e 2 plantas das malagueta arrancadas


----------



## lsalvador (27 Set 2013 às 20:47)

Por Tomar até ao momento,

Máximo 22.7 °C (15:31 UTC)	
Mínimo 19.3 °C (11:02 UTC)

Rajada Máxima de Hoje : 67.6 Km/h (10:26 UTC)
PRECIPITAÇÃO Hoje	5.6 mm


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Set 2013 às 21:32)

Boas.
Bem, lá tive eu que ir regar a horta. Com os 1.2mm de hoje....    Devo ter sido o que menos precipitaçao teve de portugal inteiro.
Tmaxima 23.2ºC
Tminima 18.6ªC

Actualmente, 20.3ºC, Hr 71%, 1004 Hpa, vento de Sul com 4.0Km/h


----------



## jonekko (27 Set 2013 às 21:36)

Boa noite a todos. Depois do fiasco durante o dia por Odivelas, acham que poderá haver alguma animação para as próximas horas ou noite dentro? Cumprimentos.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Set 2013 às 22:05)

Boas a todos!
Sou novo aqui no fórum e tenho acompanhado o vosso fórum
Tal como o jonekko disse, será que nas próximas horas teremos animação?
Aqui na madrugada por volta das 6 da manha trovejou e houve períodos de chuva moderada até à hora de almoço.
Na parte da tarde o cenário tem estado calmo até agora, tendo-se registado apenas nublesidade até ao fim do dia.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (27 Set 2013 às 22:10)

Boa Noite

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro aqui no Infantado.


----------



## bpereira (27 Set 2013 às 22:19)

Boa noite.

Brenha


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Set 2013 às 22:27)

Trovão Almada disse:


> nao tenho muita esperança.uma vez que o tempo melhorou bastante... mas nunca se sabe.....



Mas em contrapartida, é o norte que vai voltar a ter festa esta noite, segundo imagens do satélite. Para aqui tudo limpo, por agora.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Set 2013 às 22:38)

ta tudo passar ao lado aqui 
As zonas mais acima de Coimbra até ao norte do país vão ser palco de festa pelo que dá entender no radar.


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 23:34)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> ta tudo passar ao lado aqui
> As zonas mais acima de Coimbra até ao norte do país vão ser palco de festa pelo que dá entender no radar.



Qual radar ? Tá bloqueado nas 16h20


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (27 Set 2013 às 23:44)

Zapiao quando disse imagens de radar estava querer referir me às imagens de satélite


----------



## Zapiao (27 Set 2013 às 23:56)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Zapiao quando disse imagens de radar estava querer referir me às imagens de satélite



Ok colega, aquele icone é dedicado ao IPMA e nao a si


----------



## Saul Monteiro (27 Set 2013 às 23:57)

Cabo Espichel ao amanhecer.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 01:18)

bons registos  , por aqui está a pingar, mas tem sido constante ao longo da noite estes pingos que nem molham o chão, o gfs aumentou um pouco para o fim da madrugada e durante a manhã para esta zona, vamos ver


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2013 às 02:15)

Boa noite colegas, o dia de ontem por aqui considero uma desilusão tendo em conta o que se adivinhava, a noite foi de alguma chuva e bastante vento.. estava meio a dormir mas ainda ouvi :P, logo pela manhã 7h mais coisa menos coisa quando me levantei ainda ouvi uns bons 2 trovões ao longe mas de resto nada de especial. Em Lisboa que foi onde passei a maior parte do dia mais concretamente em sete rios para além de vento forte nada a assinalar. O tempo segue agitado com vento moderado de SW com rajadas e temperatura nos 18,7ºC.


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2013 às 03:33)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento, mas sem trovoada.


----------



## peteluis (28 Set 2013 às 05:21)

Chove torrencialmente na Picanceira acompanhado de vento forte.


----------



## peteluis (28 Set 2013 às 05:38)

peteluis disse:


> Chove torrencialmente na Picanceira acompanhado de vento forte.



A animação vai continuar...


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2013 às 09:36)

Bom dia.

Madrugada de períodos de chuva moderada acumulou 7,1mm.

Durante o dia ainda irão existir alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Set 2013 às 10:57)

Depois de ontem ter sido uma desilusao, hoje começa o dia muito nublado e com chuva, finalmente!! e eu que nem gosto nada de chuva ja tinha saudades dela


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 11:34)

sigo com 3.5mm acumulado neste momento está a pingar


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2013 às 11:49)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2013 às 11:52)

Alguns aguaceiros toda a madrugada e manhã.

Acumulados 13,6 mm desde as 0h, para já.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2013 às 12:04)

Mais um forte aguaceiro.

Acumulados 14,2 mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2013 às 12:42)

Boas

Bem, as células não querem passar aqui,resultado, *1,0 mm* de precipitação acumulada.

*20,5ºC* e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2013 às 12:52)

Ontem o acumulado ficou pelos 3,6 mm a máxima foi de 20,3ºC e a mínima de 19,3ºC.

De momento, 19,6ºC e 2,8 mm.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2013 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima muito alta 19,5ºC
Chuva muito pouca apenas 0,6mm

Agora céu muito nublado mas com abertas e estão uns amenos 22,4ºC com 78%Hr a rajada máxima até agora foi de 53km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2013 às 13:28)

Muita chuva na zona de Abrantes.
Entretanto vai caindo um aguaceiro moderado na zona da Ericeira.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 13:37)

jonas_87 disse:


> Muita chuva na zona de Abrantes.
> Entretanto vai caindo um aguaceiro moderado na zona da Ericeira.



sim e ali à volta também, como mostra este site http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php, tirando benavente que é aqui mais abaixo e ourém que é um pouco mais a cima, de resto está tudo naquela zona e já vão com uns belos acumulados


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 13:54)

isto aqui é uma desgraça como sou a pessoa mais azarada à face do planeta, basta olhar para o radar para o sul do distrito de santarém e olhar para 2 linhas de instabilidade próximas (uma em cima outrao mais abaixo) adivinhem onde estou, no meio delas onde não há nada


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2013 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *17,8ºC*, com *3,3 mm* acumulados durante a madrugada.

Actuais 20,5ºC, com 82% de humidade e 1008 hPa de pressão. Vento moderado de OSO (248º).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2013 às 15:01)

Sigo com chuviscos e *19,8ºC*.
____



peteluis disse:


> A animação vai continuar...



Ainda bem, o meu terreno bem precisa de uma boa rega.


----------



## Geiras (28 Set 2013 às 15:16)

Boas

Por cá sigo com uns amenos 21,8ºC, depois de uma mínima de 19,3ºC.
O vento sopra moderado a forte, rajada máxima até ao momento de 45km/h.
Os aguaceiros apenas acumularam 0,3mm.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Set 2013 às 15:19)

Rajadas de vento moderadas a fortes de momento com 1.2mm acumulados.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 15:41)

sigo com 3.6mm acumulado e ja tive rajada de quase 40km/h neste momento parece que é desta que vai cair uns pingos novamente


----------



## newlazer (28 Set 2013 às 15:50)

boas

t,actual : 22,4ºc

humidade :80%


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 16:06)

actual: 22.3ºC 78% humidade e está a chuviscar


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 16:34)

21.5ºC 84% humidade e subiu para 3.8mm foi aguaceiro fraco


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2013 às 16:37)

Forte aguaceiro aqui há instantes. Choveu mais agora do que ontem o dia todo. 

Caneças segue com 8,8mm hoje.
19,4mm este mês.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2013 às 16:53)

Chove bem na zona do Guincho, vamos la ver se chega aqui alguma coisa decente.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2013 às 16:59)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a chuva não quer nada hoje 

Apenas choveu fraco de madrugada rendeu só 0,6mm

Máxima de 22,8ºC

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 81%Hr, 1008,3hpa e vento moderado


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Set 2013 às 17:17)

Vai chovendo bem. 
Belo aguaceiro.


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2013 às 17:34)

boas malta alguem me diz como posso colocar videos no youtube???tenho uns das trovoadas que afectaram almada na tarde do dia 21-02 mas nao sei como publicar


----------



## jonekko (28 Set 2013 às 17:37)

Pela Pontinha vai chovendo moderado...


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Set 2013 às 17:43)

Trovão Almada disse:


> boas malta alguem me diz como posso colocar videos no youtube???tenho uns das trovoadas que afectaram almada na tarde do dia 21-02 mas nao sei como publicar



Tens de ter uma conta no Youtube. Se tiveres uma conta do Gmail podes fazer login com essa. Depois é só clicar carregar videos e fazer o Upload


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2013 às 17:50)

Meteofan disse:


> Tens de ter uma conta no Youtube. Se tiveres uma conta do Gmail podes fazer login com essa. Depois é só clicar carregar videos e fazer o Upload



obrigado desde ja.vou colocar entao.ja coloco os links


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2013 às 18:06)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zj17SjIEvWU&feature=youtu.be

Trovoada Almada Fev 2013


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2013 às 18:07)

Meteofan disse:


> Tens de ter uma conta no Youtube. Se tiveres uma conta do Gmail podes fazer login com essa. Depois é só clicar carregar videos e fazer o Upload



Ja está.É mais interessante a partir dos 1:14


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2013 às 18:28)

Boa tarde!

Dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros aqui em Santo Estêvão, vai caindo um agora mesmo.

Em Benavente estão 20ºC


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2013 às 18:36)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9CLmAcTZ_Q&feature=youtu.be

Mais um video.


----------



## Trovão Almada (28 Set 2013 às 18:41)

Estes sao os videos que achei mais interessantes de partilhar com vocês.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2013 às 18:45)

Os aguaceiros têm-se sucedido, por vezes fortes. *13,7 mm* acumulados.

19,1ºC e 90% de humidade. 1009 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2013 às 18:55)

Tem estado a chover, por vezes de forma muito intensa em Odivelas (cidade).
O mesmo não se passa em Caneças que parou nos 9,4mm.

No entanto, a Portela e Moscavide, que ficam à mesma latitude da cidade de Odivelas, seguem respectivamente com 31,5mm e 27,7mm.


----------



## david 6 (28 Set 2013 às 18:57)

está de chuva no estádio da luz  estão os comentadores a dizer no jogo e nota se


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Set 2013 às 23:10)

GouveiaLRS disse:


> Bom Dia a todos/as
> 
> Sou nova aqui no fórum mas já vos acompanho há algum tempo porque acho este fórum super útil e estou sempre a aprender algo novo.
> 
> Bem vamos ao que interessa, aqui no Infantado (Loures)



Bem-vindo vizinho

Depois de o nosso colega Saul sair aqui da zona, eis que aparece mais um membro do Infantado

Eu vivo no Fanqueiro (como pode ver no meu perfil).

Espero que goste deste fórum, realmente é muito útil e interessante para quem é apaixonado por meteorologia e variantes

Abraço

--

Por aqui, esta noite, pelas 03h20 acordei com chuva torrencial.

Até ao início da noite ocorreram sempre aguaceiros, muitos deles fortes.

Pelas ~15h, apanhei uma grande molha... Uns 10 ou 15 minutos debaixo de chuva torrencial enquanto estava na parada dos escuteiros... Quem sabe do que se trata, sabe com certeza que mesmo com chuva nós não arredamos pé


----------



## Microburst (28 Set 2013 às 23:54)

Trovão Almada disse:


> Estes sao os videos que achei mais interessantes de partilhar com vocês.



Bons videos meu vizinho, obrigado por os partilhar. 

Desse fim de tarde o que me recordo é precisamente aquilo que filmou, isto é, que eram verdadeiras bombas e que ribombavam durante imenso tempo. A minha caniche bem esteve escondida debaixo da cama durante a duração da trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 00:44)

Boas noites 

*Dados de ontem,Sábado.*

Temperatura minima: *17,1*
Temperatura maxima: *21.8*
Precipitação acumulada: *2 mm*
Rajada máxima: *55 km/h*

A próxima semana, em termos de precipitação,será certamente muito mais produtiva, pois nos últimos dois dias caíram aqui uns míseros *9,9 mm*,enfim, uma desilusão.
_______

Neste momento, sigo com céu pouco nublado, *18,1ºC* e vento moderado do quadrante *Oeste*.

Segundo consta, amanha ao final da tarde, regressa a chuva, venha ela.


----------



## david 6 (29 Set 2013 às 01:54)

ontem acumulado foi de 4mm, esperava mais...

hoje já vou com 1.3mm, caiu um aguaceiro moderado depois da meia noite, sigo com 19.2ºC e 90% humidade


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2013 às 10:28)

Bom dia 

Hoje o IPMA não dá chuva nos mapas e na descritiva até ao meio da manhã mas no radar tou a ver várias manchas de precipitação..
Muito estranho


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Set 2013 às 10:48)

Bom dia !

De facto está a chover pelo Montijo de momento, e parece que vem mais ! O céu está totalmente encoberto com 21ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2013 às 11:01)

AndréFrade disse:


> Bom dia !
> 
> De facto está a chover pelo Montijo de momento, e parece que vem mais ! O céu está totalmente encoberto com 21ºC.



Sim, pelas imagens de radar já esteve a chover em Lisboa e agora em Palmela, Montijo, Alcochete etc..
E mais uns 10 minutos chove aqui também


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 11:05)

Boas

Começou a chuviscar por estas bandas.
*19,3ºC* e vento moderado do quadrante *SO*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2013 às 13:21)

Boa tarde.

Ambiente bastante húmido, com 90% de humidade e 19,7ºC de temperatura.

1013 hPa, céu encoberto, e vento fraco a moderado de SO (225º).

Mínima de *18,3ºC*.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2013 às 14:15)

Muito fraco ontem o dia por aqui e hoje  a mesma coisa pouco ou nada chove...vai animar bem é entre amanha e quarta belas trovoadas que se avizinham  

Mínima de hoje foi de 19,2ºC 

Agora estão 20,8ºC e ainda 0,0mm


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2013 às 14:37)

Boa tarde

Durante a madrugada caiu um forte aguaceiro mas de curta duração que rendeu 0,3mm.

Neste momento céu encoberto, 21,1ºC e 85%HR.

Vamos lá ver o que nos espera nos próximos dias... estou convicto para 4ª feira


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (29 Set 2013 às 14:48)

Bom dia a todos. ontem o dia foi marcado por aguaceiros na maioria moderados e por vento moderado a forte.
 No entanto o dia de hoje tem estado cinzento acompanhado por vento fraco e ainda não começou a chover


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Set 2013 às 15:06)

A pouca trovoada que surgiu na sexta-feira:


Ocorreu por volta das 07h50.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 15:13)

Sigo com chuva fraca e *19,3ºC*.
Acumulado: *0,5 mm*
_____

Bom vídeo , eu bem tentei filmar/fotografar a trovoada, mas não conseguia nada, ela passou toda no mar.
Comparando com a região norte, não tivemos trovoada nenhuma,foi pena.
Melhores dias virão, vamos ver.


----------



## newlazer (29 Set 2013 às 15:58)

boas

t,actual : 20,7ºc


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 16:04)

Chuviscos.

*1,3 mm*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2013 às 16:21)

Vai chovendo, maioritariamente de forma fraca, ainda que por vezes aumente de intensidade.

*3,2 mm* acumulados, com 18,7ºC actuais e 89% de humidade. 1011 hPa de pressão.


----------



## GouveiaLRS (29 Set 2013 às 16:40)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem-vindo vizinho
> 
> Depois de o nosso colega Saul sair aqui da zona, eis que aparece mais um membro do Infantado
> 
> ...



Obrigado Vizinho 

--
Céu muito nublado
Chuva fraca e sem parar há cerca de 1h com vento fraco de sudoeste.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 16:45)

Sejam bem-vindos GouveiaLRS e MIGUEL_DKs. 

________

Continuam os chuviscos.
Entretanto, começa a entrar nevoeiro.
*2 mm*
*17,9ºC*


----------



## cactus (29 Set 2013 às 17:22)

vai chovendo de forma fraca mas constante desde há cerca de 2 horas .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 17:47)

Bela tarde de chuva(fraca).
Sigo com* 4,3 mm*.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2013 às 18:16)

Nevoeiro também por aqui, com 18,7ºC.

*7,4 mm* acumulados.


----------



## Microburst (29 Set 2013 às 18:17)

Tarde invernosa, fresca, ventosa e chuvosa. Ainda bem que fui votar logo pela manhã. 

Aqui por Cacilhas nesta altura tenho 6mm de precipitação acumulados, pressão 1009hpa, temperatura 18,7ºC, humidade 97% e o vento sopra moderado de Sudoeste.


----------



## Aspvl (29 Set 2013 às 18:51)

Boa tarde 

Sigo com chuva fraca e 18,6ºC.

*4,7 mm* de chuva acumulada.


----------



## newlazer (29 Set 2013 às 18:52)

t,max : 21,8ºc

t,actual : 20,6ºc

precipitação : 5,3 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 18:57)

*18,7ºC* e *5,6 mm*.

Chuviscos e vento moderado.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Set 2013 às 19:18)

Por Lisboa, chuva fraca e monótona e nada de 'animação'


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2013 às 19:47)

Boa tarde!

Tarde marcada pela chuva fraca aqui no Sul do Ribatejo 

Em Benavente um acumulado de 5.8mm e 19.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 20:08)

Já não chove, foram practicamente 5 horas seguidas(14:30 - 19:30) de chuva fraca.
O nevoeiro voltou em força, começa a ficar bastante denso.
*19,3ºC *e vento moderado do quadrante *SO*.

*6,1 mm* acumulados.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2013 às 20:14)

Boas

Aqui tem chovido fraco por vezes moderado desde as 15:30 e só agora abrandou! o acumulado é de 5,0mm a temperatura máxima foi de 20,9ºC


----------



## Geiras (29 Set 2013 às 20:41)

Boas

Tarde chuvosa por cá, com 12,3mm acumulados até ao momento.

Temperatura nos 20,8ºC e humidade relativa a 99%!


----------



## newlazer (29 Set 2013 às 21:33)

t,actual : 21ºc

precipitação : 5,9 mm


----------



## Aspvl (29 Set 2013 às 22:11)

Boa noite 

Sigo com chuva fraca (que cai praticamente na horizontal ).


1011 hPa
9,5 mm 
20,3 ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 22:15)

Bem, vai para aqui uma _mistela_. 
Nevoeiro denso, chuviscos,vento moderado a forte e *19,6ºC*.
O acumulado mantem-se na mesma, 6,1 mm.

Bons acumulados na *Parede* (*15,2 mm*) e _*Nova-Oeiras*_ (*12,4 mm*).


----------



## GouveiaLRS (29 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Boa noite,

Aqui no Infantado cai chuva fraca, o vento é fraco de SO e uma temperatura a  rondar os 20º.


----------



## bpereira (29 Set 2013 às 23:05)

Aviso Laranja para Litoral Centro


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Set 2013 às 23:47)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, nevoeiro denso e vai caindo uma especie de morrinha.
T.actual: *19,6ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (30 Set 2013 às 00:02)

Boas pessoal.
a tarde aqui ficou marcada por chuva fraca e vento fraco.
Parece que a região norte do país nestes dias é que tem sido palco de animação!
Vamos ver o que o dia de amanha nos reserva visto que aqui tem estado tudo a passar ao lado.


----------



## newlazer (30 Set 2013 às 00:06)

t,actual : 19,8ºc


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2013 às 00:27)

bem agora durante a semana estou na caparica portanto por aqui está a chuviscar desde que cheguei


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2013 às 00:50)

Máxima ontem foi de 20,0ºC e a mínima 17,8ºC.

O acumulado foi de 13,2 mm , foi um belo dia de chuva e nevoeiro e assim continua.


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2013 às 01:23)

Boa madrugada.

Ontem terminei o dia com *15,7 mm* acumulados. Hoje sigo já com *2,1 mm*.

20,1ºC e 93% de humidade (indica o sensor, sendo o limite do mesmo, no entanto, esta estará mais elevada), com bastante nevoeiro e chuva fraca. Uma noite subtropical.

1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2013 às 02:19)

Já vou com 3,9mm acumulados desde a meia noite, só com chuviscos


----------



## romeupaz (30 Set 2013 às 10:06)

Por Leiria a esta hora já vão 11,4 mm se continua...


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2013 às 10:46)

Bom-dia!

Manhã muito cinzenta no concelho de Benavente, marcada por algum chuvisco.

O meu sensor marca 21.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2013 às 10:57)

Chuva fraca, nevoeiro, vento em geral fraco de sudoeste e 20ºC.

É este o tempo no concelho de Odivelas.

Caneças segue com 6,6mm.
44,4mm acumulados este mês.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2013 às 11:10)

6,6 mm até agora, um ambiente bem húmido lá fora mesmo com o nevoeiro a levantar.

20,3ºC e vento moderado de SW.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 11:25)

Boas

_*Condições actuais*_

*19,5ºC*
Nevoeiro cerrado
Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante *SO*
Acumulado: *1,8 mm*


----------



## romeupaz (30 Set 2013 às 11:35)

Chove bem em Leiria 56mm/h acumulado 16.7mm


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Set 2013 às 11:36)

Chove a cântaros por Leiria


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Set 2013 às 11:39)

Ontem o dia foi marcado por constante chuva fraca, sobretudo a partir da tarde, chuva, chuva, só chuva... 

--

Neste momento chove fraco, o Sol vai tentando espreitar.

A Serra está coberta de nevoeiro desde a tarde de ontem. Neste momento o cenário é este:


----------



## romeupaz (30 Set 2013 às 12:16)

Acumulado na ultima hora 12.8mm - Total do dia até agora 26.2mm


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2013 às 12:21)

Boas

Por cá sigo com uma acumulação generosa de 12,3mm que muito se devem à forte chuvada que ocorreu a meio da madrugada.

Por agora não chove e estão 22,0ºC. Mínima de 20,5ºC com a humidade relativa a obter durante várias horas um valor de 99%.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Set 2013 às 12:39)

Lá fora as paredes escorrem água, o "bafo" choca logo com a pessoa mal se sai da porta de casa, um desperdício não estarem 0ºC ou -1ºC, mas é Setembro, e estamos às portas de África não se pode pedir muito, a ter, nunca será muito mais que isto nesta altura . Este tempo ao fim ao cabo até é giro se se tiver praticamente parado...

A última vez que tiveram 100% de humidade foi a 21 de Fevereiro de 2013.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Set 2013 às 12:53)

Por Tomar e até ao momento a chuva conta com 20.8 mm


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 12:59)

Por aqui tudo na mesma, nevoeiro cerrado.
*19,7ºC* e vento fraco.


----------



## newlazer (30 Set 2013 às 13:33)

boas

t,actual : 20,8ºc

nevoeiro cerrado com visibilidade de aprox 2 km


----------



## romeupaz (30 Set 2013 às 13:43)

Volta a chover com alguma intensidade em Leiria, acumulado 30,5 mm


----------



## david 6 (30 Set 2013 às 13:43)

pela caparica também está um nevoeiro cerrado, desde que acordei


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 13:44)

Nevoeiro do bom.


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Set 2013 às 13:44)

Por Lisboa vai vingando uma massa de ar marítimo tropical, estável.

Chuva fraca ou chuvisco juntamente com algum nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2013 às 14:13)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar e até ao momento a chuva conta com 20.8 mm



E EMA de Tomar registou 20,0mm das 12h às 13h.
E 17,1mm em Proença-a-Nova, P.Moitas, no mesmo período.


----------



## MSantos (30 Set 2013 às 14:23)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Santo Estêvão depois de uma manhã de chuvisco a tarde parece querer continuar no mesmo registo, embora o chuvisco seja agora um pouco mais intenso tendo mesmo alguns periodos de chuva fraca. 

O  Servico Municipal de Protecao Civil de Benavente recolheu 2.3mm de chuvisco.

O meus sensor sem RS marca 22.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 14:32)

Bons acumulados em alguns pontos do distrito de _*Santarém*_.

*Cardigos,Mação*: *42,4 mm*
*Ferreira do Zêzere*: *41,5 mm*
*Mação*: *31,6 mm*
*Envendos,Mação*: *31,4 mm*

Fonte- http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php
___

Segundo o radar, aproxima-se mais uma bela rega para o pessoal dos distritos de Leiria e Coimbra.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2013 às 14:51)

A tarde continua chuvosa, já com 14,4mm, dos quais 1,2mm foram acumulados na última hora.


----------



## newlazer (30 Set 2013 às 15:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nevoeiro do bom.



o nevoeiro na zona onde moras aparece em grande


----------



## Aspvl (30 Set 2013 às 15:31)

Boa tarde 

Muito nevoeiro e chuviscos 


*1010 hPa* 
*9,2 mm*
*20,6 ºC*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Set 2013 às 15:40)

Que valente carga de agua esta a cair agora na Cidade de Leiria, O colega  romeu poderá dar dados de quantidade, não tenho pluv. , mas penso que hoje já rondará os 30mm, a continuar assim vamos ter problemas de certeza


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Set 2013 às 15:43)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Que valente carga de agua esta a cair agora na Cidade de Leiria, O colega  romeu poderá dar dados de quantidade, não tenho pluv. , mas penso que hoje já rondará os 30mm, a continuar assim vamos ter problemas de certeza



Sim, outro diluvio. Nete momento Rate max de *64.5 mm/h* e acumulado de hoje nos *39.2 mm*


----------



## ferreirinha47 (30 Set 2013 às 15:49)

WHORTAS disse:


> Sim, outro diluvio. Nete momento Rate max de *64.5 mm/h* e acumulado de hoje nos *39.2 mm*



Obrigado pela informação, Whortas, e continua a chover incessantemente para aí À 1 Hora


----------



## newlazer (30 Set 2013 às 15:54)

t,actual : 21,4ºc

a densidade do nevoeiro esta diminuir

não chove


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2013 às 16:07)

Boa tarde.

Ambiente muito agradável, com nevoeiro densíssimo e visibilidade a não exceder os 50 m.

20,5ºC e vento fraco de SO (225º). *8,4 mm* acumulados, à custa do ligeiro chuvisco que por vezes também aparece.

1010 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Gongas (30 Set 2013 às 16:12)

Chove com bastante intensidade por Coimbra, já bastante tempo!


----------



## Gilmet (30 Set 2013 às 16:51)

Quem sai à rua corre o risco de se perder. 







---

De momento, com a chegada de uma porção de chuva moderada, já levantou um pouco. 20,6ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 17:12)

Bem o nevoeiro não dá tréguas, já são quase 24horas de nevoeiro cerrado.
A serra de Sintra já deve ir em 3/4 dias consecutivos.

Sigo com 19,9ºC e vento fraco de SO

Grande acumulado em *Cardigos,Mação*, *64,4 mm* e em *Ferreira do Zêzere*, *59,7 mm*.
____



newlazer disse:


> o nevoeiro na zona onde moras aparece em grande



A proximidade da serra e de certa forma a altitude, faz com que o nevoeiro seja mais denso aqui,comparativamente com a tua zona.


----------



## miguel (30 Set 2013 às 17:14)

Boas

Mínima tropical 20,4ºC máxima quase igual a mínima 21,8ºC

Dew de 21ºC e já teve 22ºC raro de se ver!!

Precipitação até agora 4,2mm

Agora estão 21,5ºC, 98%Hr vento fraco e chuvisca


----------



## Lousano (30 Set 2013 às 19:12)

Boa tarde.

Dia bom para os tortulhos, com muita humidade e temperatura amena.

Depois de uma boa chuvada ao início da manhã, o dia foi de chuva fraca ou chuvisco.

Precip: 17,5mm

Tmax: 22,7ºC

Tmin: 18,1ºC

Tactual: 22,1ºC


----------



## DaniFR (30 Set 2013 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Dia chuvoso em Coimbra, de destacar um período de chuva forte por volta das 16h. 

Estação de Coimbra (Aeródromo) com *23mm* acumulados, até ao momento.

Temperatura actual: *20,3ºC
*
Máxima: *21,2ºC*
Mínima: *18,0ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (30 Set 2013 às 22:26)

Boas.
O dia vai com *45.9 mm* registados ás 16:20h.

Rio Lena . o antes (25/9) e o depois -  hoje ás 17:00h. 
Suponho que agora terá subido um pouco mais pois a essa hora ainda estava a chover bem na serra











.


----------



## Zapiao (30 Set 2013 às 22:29)

DaniFR disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Dia chuvoso em Coimbra, de destacar um período de chuva forte por volta das 16h.
> 
> ...



Ó colega conterraneo, aonde tem acesso a essa estaçao ? Antigamente aparecia no weather underground mas nunca mais a vi.


----------



## DaniFR (30 Set 2013 às 23:28)

Zapiao disse:


> Ó colega conterraneo, aonde tem acesso a essa estaçao ? Antigamente aparecia no weather underground mas nunca mais a vi.


É a estação do IPMA e tem os registos disponíveis no site.  
Há também a estação de Coimbra (Bencanta), mas infelizmente não regista bem a precipitação, deve ter o pluviómetro cheio de teias de aranha.


----------



## Geiras (30 Set 2013 às 23:29)

Bom, a meia hora de terminar o mês, eis que é quase certo o valor de temperatura mínima do dia de hoje, 20,5ºC registado ao início da madrugada. Agora sigo com 20,8ºC.

No último dia de Setembro...mais uma mínima tropical


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Set 2013 às 23:46)

Boas noites

Céu nublado,vento moderado de *SO* e *19,6ºC*.

A noite de quarta-feira continua interessante.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (1 Out 2013 às 00:06)

Boas por aqui o dia foi de chuva moderada e vento fraco a moderado. Neste momento sigo com uma noite de céu nublado.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Out 2013 às 00:21)

Ontem a mínima de 19,6ºC e máxima de 20,4ºC o acumulado foi de 7,6 mm.


----------

